# Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under $1



## tech/a

*Something I've done for years.*

I enjoy it and best of all I do well out of it.

Haven't done much lately so thought Id crank it up.

Petes done such a great job with the continuation of PAV's thread with
his own twist and generated some good interest.

Inspired me

If there is enough interest (say over a month) 
Ill keep it going for 6 and see how we go.
The aim is to get quick running trades with high reward to risk.
All the way minimizing risk and maximizing profit.
Lots of losses---good wins.

Trades are discretionary and entries and exits are during the day.
Hold time is based on technicals.

When I'm  seriously doing this I use live data feeds and 
3-15min charts---might do this again if it pans out.

I think this is sufficiently different to anything else presented.

Will expand as we go.

What you think---??


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

I like the idea of the thread. There seems to be some money moving from big banks to small caps at the moment, so you might be onto something.

I noticed in your charts it had an "Alert". Do you have software scanning throughout the/end of day for setups? Are you able to give the basics of your setup criteria?

From quickly looking at your provided charts, it looks something like:
- after 31.8% - 50% retracement, buy using a TTE.

Re. the risk/money management - you'd be risking ~1% of available capital on any one trade?

From a position sizing practical side of things - are you able to get much margin on these using IB? Or are you using a OTC CFD provider, who too probably wouldn't offer margin on these low caps.

Lastly, is low volume on the small caps a concern?


----------



## DaveDaGr8

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

Like the idea ... will be watching this one.

I have a scan VOL/Total shares. It sorts out in order of tradeable through to untradeable, well that's my theory and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## myrtie100

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

I will definitely follow this thread tech/a.

I usually avoid any stock under 50c.  
I'll be really interested to see how you trade these, especially how you manage low liquidity.

Thank you for giving so much of your time, I'm really grateful..


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

Under the pump.

I'll get some time to answer questions today.
Both trades triggered stops moved on both
This morning.
To 8c and 8.3c Ill go through position sizing
Trade logic ( mine ) etc soon.

I trade these aggressively.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



RazzaDazzla said:


> I like the idea of the thread. There seems to be some money moving from big banks to small caps at the moment, so you might be onto something.




This is not the reasoning behind my trading this particular stock type.
I'm looking for volatility and this is where you can find large swings. I'm also looking to work Reward to Risk very hard and I find micro patterns ideal for this. One big plus is that once stock reaches 10s it then trades in half cent blocks so moves can often be explosive but pullbacks in pricing below 10c are only in .01c lots.
Fast up and slower down!---well that's the theory.



> I noticed in your charts it had an "Alert". Do you have software scanning throughout the/end of day for setups? Are you able to give the basics of your setup criteria?




Yes I do Its very simple I look for trades under 10c that have an average liquidity above $300k 
I also find that if these get going then for the time there is action liquidity isn't an issue.



> From quickly looking at your provided charts, it looks something like:
> - after 31.8% - 50% retracement, buy using a TTE.




No No fib only pattern and price. Pattern can and does include single bar and multiple bars--also Support and resistance plays a part.



> Re. the risk/money management - you'd be risking ~1% of available capital on any one trade?




Around that but it will vary. Initially the risk could be 1-2% but I'm looking for a final Risk to be well under this level possibly .5 to .75 of a cent. (This will be from closed trades.) You'll notice I move stops wether the trade under or over performs. I'm very aggressive to Break even then a little more relaxed unless I see price action or volume or pattern that is alarming. Exit can be due to this or at a target.---Discretionary. Ill look at trading around 10 stocks if I can find them. That is pretty rare. If it gets hard to find ill increase the criteria to max 20c---but they react differently as well---from my research.



> From a position sizing practical side of things - are you able to get much margin on these using IB? Or are you using a OTC CFD provider, who too probably wouldn't offer margin on these low caps.




I don't use margin on these---you could and if IB offered it like they used to Id be happy to use it---but I think the way I use margin and most others (Punters) use it is vastly different. 



> Lastly, is low volume on the small caps a concern?




Yes my criteria is average of $300K but this will in some cases not be reached on a daily basis.

To the Charts

*I will use a base Capital of $30000.*

Initial risk will be 1% or $300 but this may alter as I go I may also add to positions quickly
and remove part positions (after addition) just as quickly. I have re loaded live data so hopefully I'm looking at the screen if we get a runner.

*Click to Enlarge*




I do place all closed trades on my watch list.
Because I am so aggressive on stops opportunities may come up again quickly.


*This is being presented as an educational thread and I am not recommending any stock or trade.
Seek professional advise---I'm a DUCK*.'


----------



## myrtie100

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

Do you put your stop order into the system in advance?


----------



## systematic

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> One big plus is that once stock reaches 10s it then trades in half cent blocks so moves can often be explosive but pullbacks in pricing below 10c are only in .01c lots.
> Fast up and slower down!---well that's the theory.





I just had a very crude, one day point in time look at this (so take it with a grain of salt).  This was not a sophisticated analysis, I just wanted to see whether a rough look at one day would show this to be a pattern.

All I did was look at those under 10c and then the 10-20c lot.  

I set a minimum of 1c for the first group (figuring that, according to the hypothesis, these stocks might move differently again).

I then obviously confined it to those that actually traded and moved on the day.

Due to potential differences in companies, I took a look at market cap (which did show a difference in median etc, as you'd expect) and equalised it crudely to incorporate the same market cap range.

From there I simply looked at the median % move of stocks that went up (or down) on the day within each group: Group A (1-9.9c) and Group B (10-19.9c)

I expected to see bigger one day moves in the second group (if the hypothesis were true) but didn't.

The median move of stocks that went up in Group A was 5.9% to Group B 5.1%
The median move of stocks that went down in Group A was -4.3% to Group B -4.4%

Of course, there'd be other ways of looking at this other than simple median move (such as percentage of those that have big moves) and other things like equalising for volatility etc.  Even with this crude measure you'd like to look at it over more than just one day in time!  But this was a 5 minute job, and for whatever it is worth (if anything at all) it certainly didn't scream out a pattern at all.  

Anyway - just wanted to take a quick look and in no way intend to take this thread off topic.  All the best with the trading and posting!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



myrtie100 said:


> Do you put your stop order into the system in advance?




If I move the stop at the EOD then ill place it in the system.
If I see a move during the day which is particularly adverse I can sell
at market straight away or place it in the market as a conditional sell.
in this case it was set in the market as a conditional sell order.
So is the other one.

*Systematic.*
Can you measure Volatility on average for each.
Id expect then that B would be greater.

(got the resident quant in the next office but don't want
to get him involved in this).

Moved stop to B/E on NMT


----------



## systematic

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> *Systematic.*
> Can you measure Volatility on average for each.
> Id expect then that B would be greater.
> 
> (got the resident quant in the next office but don't want
> to get him involved in this).





A very quick and dirty job, but it was 5 mins or I'd probably not get back to it...

Yep, Group B had a lower volatility score on average (or median)...so if you equalised it, you'd get bigger moves for Group B (but only slightly, nothing major here).  I'm also not sure in my mind, what the practical difference is.

I did have a quick look at:  what percentage of stocks that were up for the day (in both groups) had a big move (as that's what you want).  Both groups had the same percentage of stocks making a big move.  In fact, given this is limited to one day's data, I was surprised that it even worked out like that.

This isn't market truth of course, just a point in time look.  But based only on that point in time look, I wouldn't _personally_ be tempted to see any _practical_ difference between the groups.  But again, this is only one way of looking at it, there could be much better ways.


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Moved stop to B/E on NMT




You must be happy with NMT after today.

What's the stop loss strategy? I know you said you were aggressive to get to B/E but then is it a trailing SaR? Last x days low?

It would be good if you could continue to show new charts of setups as they present just to give an insight into what you are seeing out there.

P.S. I liked your previous comment re. you don't use Margin like the punters do. My understanding is the punters use Margin to put it all on one or two stocks - where as the duck uses margin to maximise the number of positions he can have open.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



RazzaDazzla said:


> You must be happy with NMT after today.
> 
> What's the stop loss strategy? I know you said you were aggressive to get to B/E but then is it a trailing SaR? Last x days low?




Good day ---  Ill be looking for weakness as it tests the latest high.



> It would be good if you could continue to show new charts of setups as they present just to give an insight into what you are seeing out there.




That's my intention as they appear.



> P.S. I liked your previous comment re. you don't use Margin like the punters do. My understanding is the punters use Margin to put it all on one or two stocks - where as the duck uses margin to maximize the number of positions he can have open.




No----different again.

I use it only when my position sizing means that I don't have enough capital to take a trade I want.
This way I don't increase risk.

Here is the latest setup I like.

It appears 8c is a support level having held on 3 occasions.
There has been strong volume pushing this back up into the range again.
Very aggressive trade at .088c, Less aggressive at .094c

*Click to expand*


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> No----different again.
> 
> I use it only when my position sizing means that I don't have enough capital to take a trade I want.
> This way I don't increase risk.




That's kinda what I meant by "more positions". E.g. If you're risking $500 on a $0.0950 entry and a 0.085 stop; this means you need 50,000 shares @ $0.08 = $4,750. For a modest account of $30,000 you can only enter 5 positions before you're maxed out.

But then even with IB leverage or CFD leverage - I'm guessing they're not offering much LVR on these penny stocks.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Something I've done for years.
> 
> I enjoy it and best of all I do well out of it.
> 
> *Haven't done much lately so thought Id crank it up*.



I don't believe market conditions are right now for speculation in this sector and will be interested in how the paper trades go.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



Wysiwyg said:


> I don't believe market conditions are right now for speculation in this sector and will be interested in how the paper trades go.




I don't think the Market has an opinion of right or wrong conditions.
People of course do.
My observation is that in the short term unless there is a GFC in 
Progress opportunities tend to be ever present.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

NMT
Pending order at 10c for another parcel.
Initial Stop .096.


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> NMT
> Pending order at 10c for another parcel.
> Initial Stop .096.




Nice pyramiding. Is your additional position size the same as your original or a fraction of?

Do you then have 2 separate stops - one for the original position and one for the added position?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



RazzaDazzla said:


> Nice pyramiding. Is your additional position size the same as your original or a fraction of?
> 
> Do you then have 2 separate stops - one for the original position and one for the added position?




Yes
Separate trades.
Parcel is 75000 Initial Risk is .004c
Stop moved now to .098


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

Pyramid stopped $150 loss.
Initial trade still open.


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Pyramid stopped $150 loss.
> Initial trade still open.




I take it this thread is only for entertainment value as NMT gapped from 9.9c to 9.6c and didn't trade enough volume to exit 75,000 until 9.4c - and that's without considering your impact if the trade was real.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



craft said:


> I take it this thread is only for entertainment value as NMT gapped from 9.9c to 9.6c and didn't trade enough volume to exit 75,000 until 9.4c - and that's without considering your impact if the trade was real.




Yes good point.
Ill adjust.
Loss $450

Stop on initial position raised to .093c

I think Ill have to actually trade these.
Even my position may have had an influence.
Don't want it to be amusement only.

Although I'm sure you'll always find it amusing Craft.


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Yes good point.
> Ill adjust.
> Loss $450
> 
> Stop on initial position raised to .093c
> 
> I think Ill have to actually trade these.
> Even my position may have had an influence.
> Don't want it to be amusement only.
> 
> Although I'm sure you'll always find it amusing Craft.




I like a good cartoon as much as the next guy - but I prefer my trading based on reality.

What's the entry price and position size on the original parcel? looks like it gapped form 8.3c to 8.8c on open yesterday.

What's the use of a paper trade if it's not based on reality? We wouldn't want to be deceiving ourselves would we.

Its good you understand how the reflexivity of your trading could distort the paper trade record at this end of the market.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

Don't have yesterdays course of trades.
Trade of 8.4c was taken on 12/5
but would appreciate if you could check this.

I've Live data for ASX setup again so
will start trading live.

This will be difficult as I'm in and out all the time to sites
and various meetings. Still I'll post up for a while
and publish the live screen shots---just to keep the 
cartoon as realistic as possible. If there is no interest
and the thread is treated as Looney tunes Ill stop.

The object is to look for outliers which in these stocks occur from time to time.
Lots of small losses and good winning trades---has served me well in the past with stocks.

But as most know trading the DAX as time is a killer for me. I thought long about
putting this up---purely due to time restraints.

Still if you don't mind having a look for me Craft Id appreciate it and will
adjust accordingly
Thanks.


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Don't have yesterdays course of trades.
> Trade of 8.4c was taken on 12/5
> but would appreciate if you could check this.
> 
> I've Live data for ASX setup again so
> will start trading live.
> 
> This will be difficult as I'm in and out all the time to sites
> and various meetings. Still I'll post up for a while
> and publish the live screen shots---just to keep the
> cartoon as realistic as possible. If there is no interest
> and the thread is treated as Looney tunes Ill stop.
> 
> The object is to look for outliers which in these stocks occur from time to time.
> Lots of small losses and good winning trades---has served me well in the past with stocks.
> 
> But as most know trading the DAX as time is a killer for me. I thought long about
> putting this up---purely due to time restraints.
> 
> Still if you don't mind having a look for me Craft Id appreciate it and will
> adjust accordingly
> Thanks.




I haven’t got historical course of trades but have got a chart that may guide us.

It gapped from 8.3 to 8.8 across your trigger. At a guess the whole bar from 8.8 to 9.0 was probably one trade. Next to no volume for the rest of the 12th.

Open bar on Wednesday was 9.0-9.2 probably the first real chance to enter. Your volume here still could have affected the opening auction price – you will never know unless you actually trade it.

I appreciate your efforts to keep it real and will respect the thread accordingly if you continue to do so.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

*OK*
As this is early days and I totally agree with you.
Ill set up for live and Start again.
The trades so far are about B/E so no big deal.

If this is fine with those interested.

Thanks
For the input.
Id expect no less.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Pyramid stopped $150 loss.
> Initial trade still open.



Just to confirm, if your stop loss order was placed at .098 it would still be untouched at that price. If a share price gaps a predefined stop loss as in this case, does the order get placed at market?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*

Wysi

Don't want this sort of back and forth in the thread.
If its placed at a price and not executed then it would still be sitting there.
Until I got back to the office and executed it.

Best to do this real-time which will be traded as I trade it warts and all.
You'll even be able to see the trades.


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 10c*



tech/a said:


> Still I'll post up for a while
> and publish the live screen shots---just to keep the
> cartoon as realistic as possible. If there is no interest
> and the thread is treated as Looney tunes Ill stop.




+1 to keep the thread going, I'm personally enjoying the experience of learning from your live trades.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Have asked Joe to alter title to 20c
Liquidity filter $300,000 a day.
Increasing maximum initial capital at risk to 2%
Will add codes to charts after a trade has been taken.
Will be trading myself.

Just ran a scan 3 on alert.
Ill explain each trade when taken.

Thanks Craft for your diligence.


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

If you could post charts as they appear on your scanner that would be great. I enjoy watching the action unfold in real time.


----------



## 5oclock

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Watching this with interest TECH.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Here are 5 charts that have patterns for consideration.
There are only a few I really like but as this is for people to follow I posted up the 5

I may take none to all of them.
I have marked the important aspects of each pattern.

*Click to expand*


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Interesting charts, agree, some look better than others.

Do you put more emphasis/importance on breaks of horizontal resistance levels opposed to diagonal lines?

Once you scan your 20c stocks with volume > $300K; do you just eyeball the charts for setups you like, or do you have another scan criteria that helps you identify possible setups?


----------



## dutchie

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Interesting thread tech/a. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

ADJ only one triggered.
Not a 10 in my view probably a 6
I am not trading this but as it fits the criteria
Ill add it in as our Number 1. I'm sure it would
have been filled see course of trades.

I will trade as many of these as I can because my
trades may have a small influence.








If I cant still get enough good setups I'll expand to 30C
Currently my universe is less than 20c and more than 5c

*Once a patterns breaks down from any on my watch list I remove it from the list.*


----------



## myrtie100

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

What don't you like about the chart tech/a, to rate it a 6 out of 10?

Do you think it might find resistance between .125c and .135c?


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Tech, you mentioned in your chart of ADJ: "Did not buy this, was not in the office". IS there a reason why you wouldn't have just put all your orders to open your positions in as stops (with attached stop losses) so that you didn't have to be in front of the screen?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*



myrtie100 said:


> What don't you like about the chart tech/a, to rate it a 6 out of 10?
> 
> Do you think it might find resistance between .125c and .135c?




Resistance is the main reason.
Has taken a bit of volume to get here so there is supply.
This is both a positive and negative.

*Click to expand*






RazzaDazzla said:


> Tech, you mentioned in your chart of ADJ: "Did not buy this, was not in the office". IS there a reason why you wouldn't have just put all your orders to open your positions in as stops (with attached stop losses) so that you didn't have to be in front of the screen?




I had 2 buys in -- not this one. I wont be trading every setup.
Wasn't in the office to see this go to 11.5c
Saw it on download.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

A couple more for the watch list.
Nothing that's really ready more developing.

*Click to expand*


----------



## RazzaDazzla

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

I like your comments about the volume on the charts. I've never studied volume in detail, but I do like the analogy of "effort". It does look good to see price rising on less volume than required before. Some people though may take the other view and say "hey, it's a 'low volume' rise, therefore no one's really buying".

What's your stop loss strategy? Do you aggressively follow with a programmed stop using something like SaR, or previous X days low?

Do you take any consideration of the broader market such as some sort of index filter?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Received this question privately and will answer R/D at the same time.

*VSA* and small caps are like oil and water at times. So these questions are important and as they form a part of my discretionary trading process---should be adequately explained/answered.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

ADJ

Raise initial stop to 10c

Reason.
I like trades to move straight away in
my direction. If they don't it generally 
means the analysis (Looking for momentum)
is wrong or timing is not right.

While it currently isn't coming off its not
exhibiting demand.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*



> Hey tech/a, got a VSA question on* API.*
> 
> Looks like a few no supply bars last last week around the 1.55 level.
> Then we get this big bar on tiny volume last fri.* I've read some pretty conflicting stuff on this kind of low vol move*.




Ill answer this here although not a stock in this thread---but raises questions that are relevant.

The section of quote in *Black.*

My light bulb moment in the battle between bull and bear was when I looked at any instrument and determined that its price was governed buy one thing *SUPPLY*---not demand. 
Supply has the capacity to swamp demand and supply can and is withdrawn.
Price can only rise if Supply is withdrawn.
If supply keeps hitting bids at a level price cant go up.
If supply cant get filled it will search for lower prices.
Supply is more emotive than demand.
Supply causes volume spikes---either by its withdrawal from the market-- or its entry into the market.

*To your chart*




I might also take this opportunity to answer a question often asked re volume and VSA (Particularly applicable to small caps)

*How much volume is needed to be able to use VSA to be meaningful*

My answer is as much as possible.
Volume and Range can be impossible to read but in an instant massive changes in price can make it instantly readable and often highly predictable. Take one on my current watch list MRF

Instant massive volume shows a vertical rise and a move of around 100% +
Sellers cant ignore that---There have been people bottom drawing this for 12 mths
This IS XMAS to some of these punters so OUT THEY COME.(So now we see massive supply)

Often* a weekly chart* can give you enough volume and range to have some meaningful analysis.
Even one bar can hold a lot of information. 

I'm watching to see where this level stops.(Find support---where supply withdraws).

This could represent an opportunity to get on as these recent highs are tested.
OR it could fizz and do nothing but range for another year.
There are some bars that could be coming very soon which could give us some good trading opportunities.


----------



## skyQuake

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Thank tech/a

followup q and somewhat related to topic:

Are you going to try enter these trades Intraday? eg MRF due to volatility


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*



skyQuake said:


> Thank tech/a
> 
> followup q and somewhat related to topic:
> 
> Are you going to try enter these trades Intraday? eg MRF due to volatility




Yes I will enter intraday if I see it and I don't have it on a buy order.
MRF seems to have pulled up but not interested yet.
With deep retracements I find its less likely to test the recent high in 
the near term. Shallow retracements are by far the best.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Day surgery today (Elbow).
Pickings are rare at the moment and as Wysi pointed out not ideal conditions--but we trade all conditions.
We are only trading long in this exercise.
I like positions to move straight away if they don't then I feel they are in jeopardy.
Our only open trade I'm moving stop to .105c  

Nothing I really like and some patterns have failed
Some have morphed and some have triggered but I have not traded.

Will post up more when I can (Clean the above up). ---


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

While its a bit quiet getting underway I'm sure it will pick up
soon enough.
Here are the current charts of interest to me.
Ill post if I enter.




Here is the full watch list tonight



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


Off Topic a bit

*API* 

looking interesting 
Testing the highs Average volume 
on the test reversal---watching


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Devised another scan so here are a few more'

*Click to expand*




And a new watchlist


----------



## SuperGlue

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Tech,

Did you get onto PRR yesterday?

Big jump today, up 176%.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*



SuperGlue said:


> Tech,
> 
> Did you get onto PRR yesterday?
> 
> Big jump today, up 176%.




Wow *no.*

It came up on a search yesterday as the initial break was under the 5c Threshold----I was expecting retracement not 176% increase.
I reckon its Pixel who has a mate who trades these on breakout.
If it breaks he keeps riding stock most think is over bought.
Does very well ---particularly if you get one like this.


----------



## skyQuake

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*



tech/a said:


> Wow *no.*
> 
> It came up on a search yesterday as the initial break was under the 5c Threshold----I was expecting retracement not 176% increase.
> I reckon its Pixel who has a mate who trades these on breakout.
> If it breaks he keeps riding stock most think is over bought.
> Does very well ---particularly if you get one like this.




I think with these ones you can't trust the chart or volume of the Aus line.
The US line (PBMD US) traded equivalent of 2.7 Billion shares overnight, Aus just tags along. (and commsec sellers happy to take profits today, while I'm expecting the yanks to continue buying)


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 20c*

Still not finding good setups
So have asked Joe to change
Topic to 50 c


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*At last some better setups.*

*Click to expand*







With only on trade open I'm sure we will see some interest in the coming week!


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> *At last some better setups.*



I am keen to learn the skill involved trading these stocks if that is what is required. I could not get a consistent run happening and as with most trades it was when to sell that still gets me frustrated. I suppose a micro pattern to sell would be an answer but I can't see them, only the relatively quick selloffs when the majority exits. A target sell price doesn't let the win run?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



Wysiwyg said:


> I am keen to learn the skill involved trading these stocks if that is what is required. I could not get a consistent run happening and as with most trades it was when to sell that still gets me frustrated. I suppose a micro pattern to sell would be an answer but I can't see them, only the relatively quick selloffs when the majority exits. A target sell price doesn't let the win run?




Wysi

*A great question*/experience/observation. Will detail an answer hopefully tonight which we will be using here..

For the exercise Bought *CLO* 16500 @ .255c Initial Stop .23c

*SHE* pending at .055
*PRU* also pending


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

PRU at .48c
SHE at .055c
Both filled.
Charts etc tonight.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*Discretionary Exits*

This is how I handle them.

I know that when a stock moves in my direction it only has a finite number of things it can do.

(1) Rise Sharply
(2) Rise Steadily
(3) Pause for a short time before rising or falling
(4) Fall and pause before continuing to rise or fall.
(5) Reverse and change trend.
(6) Enter into a long term range.

As discretionary traders we need to be able to anticipate bar by bar what is happening on the chart.---to the best of our ability.
To maximize reward to risk we need to maximize profit while minimizing loss and we need to do it as often as we can.

While we wont pick exact tops or exact bottoms we will over time become better at getting closer.
There are a number of things to look for on a chart which will give us hints of possible future price action.

(1) Gaps
(2) Range
(3) Support and Resistance
(4) Volume
(5) Intra day analysis of single bars.
(6) Time (How long has it taken)
(7) Price average.

As time goes by Ill comment on charts as I see them.
Not everyday is of interest ---- often a group of bars tell more than a single bar.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*Today's trades*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*SHE*

Stop moved to .049


----------



## notting

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> *SHE*
> 
> Stop moved to .049




Bitch.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



notting said:


> Bitch.




Hahaha.

I like things to move in my direction immediately!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> *SHE*
> 
> Stop moved to .049




Trade stopped. -$246


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Charts of interest from my watch list




Everything else as expected really.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*WBC* Added

*SBM* has a great setup


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Correct above

WEC entered (Typo WBC)
SBM entered
SHE re entered.
Chart update soon.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

EXIT ADJ at 11c


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*State of play.*

CLQ Stopped -$450
SHE Trade 1 stopped -$246.50
ADJ Closed trade -$112.50

Currently 4 trades open.

*Click to expand*

*




*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

PRU was stopped at .43c yesterday.

I will visit each chart of those stopped out on the weekend.
The Two in particular are those that were stopped on the initial 
stop. PRU and CLQ. There is a characteristic (perhaps a question on my stop positioning) that I will point out.

Here is another for the Watch list.

*Click to expand*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*Up date*
One stopped and one for the watch list---I will cull the watch list on the weekend

I will also limit risk to 1% of capital while the market is
less than accommodating for long trades.

Will also review exited trades.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Here are all closed trades.
SHE not shown.
Not a single winning trade nor an open trade in profit.

*Closed loss $1259.*






I'm not un happy with that as its only 4.1% of capital and as we 
have been risking 1.5% on initial stops and had 5 stopped out
And all would have been worse off had we not taken the stops.
That's a good containment. The Ords has dropped 6% and the small
Ords 5.4%

*3 Open trades and one pending*


----------



## History Repeats

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

People who are new like myself should read all 15k tech/a posts at least three times.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



History Repeats said:


> People who are new like myself should read all 15k tech/a posts at least three times.




Guaranteed to put you to sleep.


----------



## Ironik

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



History Repeats said:


> People who are new like myself should read all 15k tech/a posts at least three times.




Agreed. A trading book would be more appropriate though.
With the wealth of knowledge and experience, tech/a should really consider writing a book for noobs.

Regards,
Ironik


----------



## History Repeats

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Guaranteed to put you to sleep.




filter out the posts you need.



Ironik said:


> Agreed. A trading book would be more appropriate though.
> With the wealth of knowledge and experience, tech/a should really consider writing a book for noobs.
> 
> Regards,
> Ironik




For me personal research more useful than most trading books. Personally may be only about 1-5% of books are useful.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



> For me personal research more useful than most trading books. Personally may be only about 1-5% of books are useful



. 

*My opinion* is that all books and opinions are worth investigating.
While I'm reading/watching or listening, I ask myself.


*(1)* Is this for me?
(Does this fit in with my personality/timeframe
comprehension)

*(2)* What do I need to know?
(What is the crux of that being presented)

*(3)* How do I apply it?
(Everything appears to have merit in theory but can I apply it?)

*(4)* How do I evaluate?
(How can I quantify the results--much presented just cant be
coded and tested---)


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Moved SBM stop to 42.5c
AVQ opened trade at .41c 
(Mark up chart tonight).


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

So Here we are swimming against a very strong tide.
Trying to make a $$ trading long.

It is in my view that we are likely to see a fall to 5100.
Not the sort of market conducive to ANY long trading on a longer
timeframe (I hear you WIZI)
So besides reducing risk to 1% I'm also going place all initial stops at their 
widest points and not move these stops until 1.5R is reached.

Common to this sort of prolonged downturn is the lack of good setups.
A rising tide floats all boats---*this ones falling!*

Here is the analysis supporting my opinion.




Here is todays trades.
*ESI has been stopped at $300 loss.*




Have a look at *AMA* a lovely setup and trade but the stock is 60C so out of our universe.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

SHE has been stopped 
SBM dropped the stop lower
to Original initial stop.

Added one from my watch list today and a few
watch list charts.


----------



## History Repeats

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> .
> 
> *My opinion* is that all books and opinions are worth investigating.
> While I'm reading/watching or listening, I ask myself.
> 
> 
> *(1)* Is this for me?
> (Does this fit in with my personality/timeframe
> comprehension)
> 
> *(2)* What do I need to know?
> (What is the crux of that being presented)
> 
> *(3)* How do I apply it?
> (Everything appears to have merit in theory but can I apply it?)
> 
> *(4)* How do I evaluate?
> (How can I quantify the results--much presented just cant be
> coded and tested---)





Yeah true, i guess there is no way to know whether useful to you or not until you read it.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I add to and cull the Watch List every day I do a search.
Once a pattern breaks down on a watch list I remove it.

Here is the latest up to date Watch list I have.
Not all trades are taken that could have been.
I don't load everyone.

The first folder is The watch list.





The second is missed trades.
These are trades that were either
(1) On the watch list but I didn't load to buy
OR more often
(2) Trades which came up on scans after they took off.

I keep these in this list looking for continuation patterns.




Just noticed PLS saved twice.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Those being watched carefully


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Update

Moved AVQ stop to B/E
2 more prospects.

*While the All Ords is trading below its 180 day M/A
I will only be taking trades in sectors where they are
trading above their 180 day EMA day *

The two prospects shown are.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Two More that meet my criteria.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

A2M Jumped out of the box this morning on
News.
Big gap.
Currently on a buy stop order of .63c (Even though its jumped over our 50c limit.
This is still a legitimate setup)
If price trades here or falls back toward the centre of the gap Ill include it in our
portfolio (From a setup here)


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Currently on a buy stop order of .63c



This is going to be interesting. Last one to buy at the top - Tech/A . Nah, we'll know soon enough.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



Wysiwyg said:


> This is going to be interesting. Last one to buy at the top - Tech/A . Nah, we'll know soon enough.




2 setups
The buy stop at 63c is if the stock belts away.
The other is if it stalls and then a setup if it resumes.

So I may not buy at 63c I could buy well earlier.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Current open trades and adjustments.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> 2 setups
> The buy stop at 63c is if the stock belts away.
> The other is if it stalls and then a setup if it resumes.
> 
> So I may not buy at 63c I could buy well earlier.



So you are in A2M at 63cents. Entry strategy worked a treat on this occasion. Well done Tech/A.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



Wysiwyg said:


> So you are in A2M at 63cents. Entry strategy worked a treat on this occasion. Well done Tech/A.




This will do one of 2 things.
Continue or correct.
As it's risen vertically it needs at best to consolidate
Before continuing.
It could reverse as aggressively as it has risen.
As such I am goingto be aggressive with stops
Moving this morning to .61c


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

A2M an inside day---happy

1 stop and 1 Buy


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

2 more prospects


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One raised stop and one continuation pattern for a possible pyramid.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*SBM*

Added 1/2 a parcel--Risked $150
Buy .52c Stop .48 on this trade if it goes pear shaped.
3750 shares.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*State of play as at 27/06*


*Losses*

ADJ     $ 112.50
CLQ     $ 450
PRU     $ 450
SHE 1  $ 300
WEC    $ 100
ESI      $ 300
SHE 2  $ 300
SOR    $ 225

Total loss *$2183.50*

Current open trades and + or -
AHZ      - $30
SEN      - $ 75
SBM 1   +$ 420
SBM 2   +$ 112.50
AVQ      +$ 240
A2M      +$ 150
VAH      + $130

Total Open Profit $975.50

Current loss on $30K capital 4%

If we use 15 may as the starts date and use the XAO as a benchmark 5741
current difference 5536 or 205 = negative 3.5%

So while I'm not over the moon with performance 
A lot of loses initially and nothing really underway
So at least capital preservation is in tact.

*I will + - every month.*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One new one for the 
watch list


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

AVQ
Stopped at B/E


----------



## Craton

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> One new one for the
> watch list
> 
> View attachment 63165




I see this one's under an off market take-over bid tech/a. Might be worth a punt on that alone.

Link: http://www.cokal.com.au/?page_id=14


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

CKA

Difficult to get on.
Not enough volume yesterday
30000@10C Stop .089c
This morning.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

New one for the watch list.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

MAH has been triggered.

Some portfolio management tonight.
There are some trades which while in the positive haven't moved out 
strongly enough and others who have moved away far enough
to further reduce exposure.

*Click To Expand*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

CKA
stopped at B/E


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*Up to date* list of current trades and Trades on watch 

10/7/15




	

		
			
		

		
	
list.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

VTX EDE and CWC all entered.
Have a close to full book.
May do some culling of under performers.
Will evaluate this weekend.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

This Weeks House Keeping --- VTX didn't get triggered.

Its a bit busy--*click to expand*


----------



## notting

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

It's been an amazing couple of weeks.
Be keeping in mind what ever showed a bit of strength throughout this short term period.
Very annoyed that I forgot to keep following SBM


----------



## dead trader

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Ooh nice, tech/a!

Following this thread with great interest.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

VTX 7.4c buy.
Chart tonight.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Bit of Book keeping



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Nortorious

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Hey Tech/A,

I must admit that I haven't been following this thread but did notice it today and always enjoy your posts so thought I'd take a peek...

I was pleased to see a couple of trades I actually have open (SEN, EDE).

One that I couldn't see on your list recently was CYY. Have you come across the chart for this one? I liked the look last week and got in at 0.055 and currently enjoying a nice rise. Will be updating my stop loss at the end of the week but think it still has some way to go.

Will subscribe to this thread and let you know of any others I come across... (if that's wanted).


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



Nortorious said:


> Hey Tech/A,
> 
> I must admit that I haven't been following this thread but did notice it today and always enjoy your posts so thought I'd take a peek...
> 
> I was pleased to see a couple of trades I actually have open (SEN, EDE).
> 
> One that I couldn't see on your list recently was CYY. Have you come across the chart for this one? I liked the look last week and got in at 0.055 and currently enjoying a nice rise. Will be updating my stop loss at the end of the week but think it still has some way to go.
> 
> Will subscribe to this thread and let you know of any others I come across... (if that's wanted).




Sure.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Sorry been very slack in up dating.

Here is some---not all.
*
Click to expand*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Some more homework and some great micro patterns that I will add to if they take off.

*Click to expand*


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Watching CWC closely
36% in a day.
Parabolic rises CAN 
give way to parabolic falls.


----------



## debtfree

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Watching CWC closely
> 36% in a day.
> Parabolic rises CAN
> give way to parabolic falls.




Tech/a - Will you be trailing a stop of 3-5 ticks behind the current bid as in your FLY Chart?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



debtfree said:


> Tech/a - Will you be trailing a stop of 3-5 ticks behind the current bid as in your FLY Chart?




Got 71c
This is one Ill watch for re entry


----------



## debtfree

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Got 71c
> This is one Ill watch for re entry




Nice one Tech/a 
7.5 R:R is a good result


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Trading halt on CWC.


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Got 71c
> This is one Ill watch for re entry




Did you finish up actually trading the calls in this thread? Only 7500 lot all day was @.65 and nothing at all at .71 after your watching post.

Confused how you get your fills????  Nothing on Chi-x so it wasn't there. Maybe ducks swim in their own dark pool..


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Id put in a sell stop before I posted at 71c
Actually did that around 30 min before I posted as I was and 
still am flat out. I'm in and out of the office.
When I checked Id been filled at 71 12:52


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Id put in a sell stop before I posted at 71c
> Actually did that around 30 min before I posted as I was and
> still am flat out. I'm in and out of the office.
> When I checked Id been filled at 71 12:52




You have a very clever broker being able to execute a SELL STOP order at the highest price to date.

I should have shown you more of the course of sales so that you could have come up with a more plausible story, like I had placed a limit order as a sell target.  But why you wouldn’t declare that instead of saying watching????  




Next story.....


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



craft said:


> You have a very clever broker being able to execute a SELL STOP order at the highest price to date.
> 
> I should have shown you more of the course of sales so that you could have come up with a more plausible story, like I had placed a limit order as a sell target.  But why you wouldn’t declare that instead of saying watching????
> 
> View attachment 63575
> 
> 
> Next story.....




Who cares seems only you.

If I make a sell at a loss your happy.
Make a profit --- cant have a duck do that.

Seriously I cant be bothered.
End of thread.


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Who cares seems only you.
> 
> If I make a sell at a loss your happy.
> Make a profit --- cant have a duck do that.
> 
> Seriously I cant be bothered.
> End of thread.




I don't care what money you make or lose. However the truth I'm interested in that, because when people are not telling it you have got to wonder what their motivation is.

Running away over a bit of scrutiny - really....


----------



## sinner

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Who cares seems only you.
> 
> If I make a sell at a loss your happy.
> Make a profit --- cant have a duck do that.
> 
> Seriously I cant be bothered.
> End of thread.




As usual tech, a broker statement viewed by mod settles all.


----------



## pixel

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



sinner said:


> As usual tech, a broker statement viewed by mod settles all.




Why should a mod be bothered vetting Broker statements.
What this argument boils down to is this: 

We have a long-standing member, who goes out of his way to share his considerable knowledge with all others to learn and benefit.
And then we have one or two who are less interested in the big picture of suggested trading strategies, but appear more intent to pick nits and check minute details, which could well be construed as accusation "you're fibbing."

I choose to take in the strategies, accepting tech/a's examples at face value. Having found them sensible and honest, it won't even occur to me to check a particular detail. And I most definitely wouldn't waste my time poring over trading records.


----------



## myrtie100

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Hear hear! pixel


----------



## craft

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



pixel said:


> Why should a mod be bothered vetting Broker statements.
> What this argument boils down to is this:
> 
> We have a long-standing member, who goes out of his way to share his considerable knowledge with all others to learn and benefit.
> And then we have one or two who are less interested in the big picture of suggested trading strategies, but appear more intent to pick nits and check minute details, which could well be construed as accusation "you're fibbing."
> 
> I choose to take in the strategies, accepting tech/a's examples at face value. Having found them sensible and honest, it won't even occur to me to check a particular detail. And I most definitely wouldn't waste my time poring over trading records.




Am I correct that you are a moderator Pixel?  If so I'm finished on this site.


----------



## DeepState

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Items which may be relevant to this exchange, for your consideration:


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Folks, surely there are better ways to deal with what appears to be a minor discrepancy than this? I don't think tech/a has intended to mislead anyone here, and I'm not sure how this all got blown out of proportion.

I am always willing to review broker statements to resolve a dispute if required. However, I would think that would be a last resort, especially when a long term ASF member is involved.

Sometimes a quick PM or a simple question on the thread is all that is required to straighten out any confusion without unnecessary conflict. This has been a relatively constructive thread so far, I would hate to see it end on a negative note.


----------



## pixel

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



craft said:


> Am I correct that you are a moderator Pixel?  If so I'm finished on this site.




Apologies, craft and sinner;
No, I did not reply in my capacity as a moderator, but as a grumpy old man objecting to what to me looked like an accusation of dishonesty against tech/a over his trading examples. In that frame of mind, I also misinterpreted sinner's suggestion that a mod should check trading records. Had the request come as a "Report this thread", it would have been discussed as required - and probably rejected with a more polite rationale.

Instead, I should have taken the time to reply as a moderator. Then I would have pointed to the first two paragraphs of the Code of Conduct, and this section of the Posting Guidelines:


> If you have good reason to suspect that any posts are inaccurate, are based on inside information or are likely to mislead or deceive people who view or use the postings please contact Aussie Stock Forums management using the website contact forum and appropriate action will be taken.


----------



## skc

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Who cares seems only you.
> 
> If I make a sell at a loss your happy.
> Make a profit --- cant have a duck do that.
> 
> Seriously I cant be bothered.
> End of thread.




Tech/a... please don't abandon another thread. If you standby what you do then carry it through. It doesn't matter what you do, you are not going to please everybody on the internet. There'd be fans and there'd be critics. Roger Federer has them, Brad Pitt has them, and all threads on a stock forum will certainly have them. If Roger Federer abandons a tournament every time someone is critical towards him... Tennis world wouldn't be quite the same.



craft said:


> You have a very clever broker being able to execute a SELL STOP order at the highest price to date.
> 
> I should have shown you more of the course of sales so that you could have come up with a more plausible story, like I had placed a limit order as a sell target.  But why you wouldn’t declare that instead of saying watching????
> 
> Next story.....




Craft, 

1. Tech/a never said whether he's doing these trades for real or not. Nor did he say he's trading the same size as the hypothetical $30k base. So not finding the exact 7500 shares in the course of sale does not mean anything. Suspicion if you feel so, but not proof.

2. There's little doubt that, based on the course of sale and timing of Tech/a's posting, the only way he could get his claimed fill was a limit order @ 71c on the way up. And not through a stop order (it never traded @ 71c on the way down anyway). Again, suspicion if you feel so, or tardy posting, but not proof.

3. You could see a 7500 order going through @ 65c in the course of sales. Even if that is the real fill price, it's only a $450 difference in profit. The course of this thread or the validity of the strategy used is unlikely be judged on such small amount. 

4. At least Tech/a made the posts before the trading halt. I guess it could easily gap up or down substantially. It would look extra bad if he make a claim about exit after that.

So I think we should let the thread run its course and let the audience judge on the overall trade management and strategy over the stated time frame over many trades... IF Tech/a decides to carry on.


----------



## sinner

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

lol wow, must remind self to not make offhand comments on a Friday afternoon. Perhaps the reason I didn't consider that it might cause offense is because tech is on about this exact thing all the time? I thought it was the standard for the forum...I honestly thought tech would just post a screenshot from his account as he has many times in the past.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15129



tech/a said:


> *T/H posted *this in the Gann thread in reply to a poster.
> 
> 
> 
> I support T/H's view not only with regard to this claim but many other claims made by posters.
> 
> Many who make trading claims here I'm sure don't even trade.
> Public web sites are full of rubbish as well as full of outrageous claims.
> So how do you sort them out?
> 
> I believe you should be able to question these claims and if someone is using a real time example and claiming a particular result whether that be a singular event or a long term method.
> 
> If they are talking $$s then prove it *if asked*. Otherwise the claim is nothing BUT hot air and personal back slapping.
> 
> This should not be seen as egotistical but as credibility.
> 
> Those who are looking for real people with real claims must be able to ask for this and those who can supply it will have no problem in doing so. Those working on theory/hindsite or hypothesis wont. This is where the majority here and most public sites reside.
> 
> Opinion is fine but when your CLAIMING result then people have every right to question it.
> 
> Would certainly sort the wood from the chaff.
> 
> I think *where people are making monetary claims *with regard to results then they should be substantiated.Other wise they are just hot air.




Now returning you to your regular broadcast...


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I am 100 % with Craft and Sinner.
I will be making one last post on this thread to
Finalize the portfolio and the commentary.


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I reckon  Tech used the wrong terms like he always does. (Must be tough being an old man )

Should it have been sold on limit? Instead of stop?


----------



## Temporary

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

This is craft – I wish to acknowledge pixel’s apology which occurred after I disabled my account.

Yes I cast suspicion on Tech’s exit.  Because they looked suspicious to me.  I didn’t ask a moderator to be involved or trading records to be involved – Tech could have clarified, ignored, thrown the skirt – his choice.  

Execution, slippage and gapping – Are immensely important to the real implementation of this type of strategy. I’ve ventured into this thread twice – look back to the first time I entered this thread and questioned the theoretical transactions vs what could be achieved for real.  There seemed to be acknowledgement of this from Tech and he said he was going to trade it live to keep it real.  

Tech could not have used a sell stop to get .71.  So if .71 is correct he’s used a price target. Considering the strategy and the need to let the winners run – I’m very curious, suspicious that this is not a wart and all look at a strategies reality.   If Tech has grabbed a profit over letting it run – well that’s interesting. A trading mistake in relation to the strategy or a discretionary improvement.  Now a discussion on a trading mistake and the psychology that drives them could have been interesting.

Obviously I didn’t put my suspicions the right way. But why is Tech beyond suspicion in the face of contradictory information?   Forgive me but I question everything the more sacred the more likely I am to question. I didn’t think Tech would run from scrutiny.  And actually this is all just a storm in a tea cup – I agitate Tech I know but he’s up to it and I don’t do it to just annoy him but to get him to consider something. 

What really pissed me off was Pixel’s post as a moderator- a representative of the site.  



pixel said:


> What this argument boils down to is this:
> 
> We have a long-standing member, who goes out of his way to share his considerable knowledge with all others to learn and benefit.




Obviously he’s not talking about me here.  Do I not share? do I not have knowledge? Do I not do it for the benefit of others? Are my contributions worthless?  (probably shouldn't have jumped to these implications but I did)

Thing is I have made 10’s of Millions from very little in the market on purely a private account. Maybe subconsciously I just want acknowledgement from people who understand how difficult and I suspect rare that is (yet I had never quantified the amount before) I tell myself that I want to payback, to share so either way Pixels lack of acknowledgement cut to the bone.

I grew up in housing commission, left school at grade 10 and was never able to work myself into a job that didn’t bore me to death – probably because I kept arrogantly questioning things rather then the social discrimination I blamed it on.  But questioning everything is also what I think has helped me the most in the market.  Not just the polite questions but the really hard questions and don’t worry the hardest I save for myself.  Not many things for me to hang my hat on but family & Friends and being able to make money in the market. Lack of acknowledgement (thanks to my baggage) cuts. Questioning everything is at my core – it cuts when I keep getting in trouble for being suspicious and questioning.   Expressing myself in an acceptable way still seems a skill that eludes me.

Any rate these are my issues to deal with and to boot I’m now trying to deal with the amount of time I spend on investing when I don’t need too – what mental muck up drives that?

Thank you for the apology Pixel  - I’m going to disappear from this site – not because of this episode Its settled in my mind. But because it’s what I need to do and this is as good a catalyst as any.  Prior to ASF  I was pretty much in isolation from others with market interest except for reading. I feel I have got to get back there – A quite room just to think.  Maybe I keep getting into trouble as self sabotage to make me do what deep down I know I need to do. Sorry for that.

I hope I haven’t come across as a mental wreck. (actually I could be crazy – Would I know?)  Talking about this type of crap on a public forum is a bit weird but in reality 90% of bearing risk for money (what we do however we approach the market) has to do with those few inches between our ears rather than the crap that we spend 90% of the time talking about and focusing on.    


Happy journeys.


----------



## CanOz

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Going to miss you around here Craft...

Tech, hope you stick around.

Both of you add so much value to ASF...

Not much more i can say really.....

CanOz


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Okay, I'll throw my 2 cents in here again as there are a few more things I'd like to say. 

What follows is not aimed it anyone in particular and is general commentary that is not related to this specific situation. I'm saying it here because I think this thread is where it needs to be said right now. It can always be moved later.

I think it's a real shame that people leave ASF or abandon threads because of personality clashes and/or conflict with others. It doesn't have to be that way. There are much better ways of dealing with issues and resolving disputes that allow discussions to continue in a constructive way, in spite of any disagreements or differences of opinion.

When people are getting along and contributing to discussions in a constructive, co-operative way the level of discourse here at ASF can be extremely high. Conversely, when people take combative approaches, things tend to get ugly and the level of debate can decline rapidly. In my opinion this is simply a consequence of human nature. Nobody like to have accusations leveled at them. Nobody like to have their motives questioned. The vast majority of ASF members act in good faith and are here for all the right reasons. Yes, we get spammers and trolls occasionally, but they are few and far between. 

In cases where there are genuine concerns about the accuracy of what someone is posting, there are ways of questioning someone that don't come off as accusatory. For example, a simple request, either in the thread itself or via PM, for someone to clarify something is often more than enough to get to the bottom of any confusion. Assuming that someone is acting in good faith, and giving others the benefit of the doubt is always the right approach. If it turns out that someone isn't acting in good faith, that will be revealed soon enough.

I really dislike seeing threads derailed or abandoned due to unnecessary conflict. It defeats the purpose of a website like ASF that functions as a community of people who share common interests. But what really saddens me is that I don't really believe that anyone - other than the odd troublemaker - actually wants conflict and discord. I think that most conflict is the result of a series of misunderstandings and poor decisions that lead to regrettable situations. 

I constantly struggle with the best way to manage ASF. When should I intervene and when should I stand back and let others sort things out themselves? I do my best to be fair and even-handed and to discourage conflict and encourage collaboration and constructive debate. I have no agenda beyond that. I like it best when everyone is getting along. Forum discussions shouldn't be about one-upmanship but about the meeting of minds to share and debate ideas, concepts and methodologies, and to increase the knowledge and understanding of not just those participating but those reading along passively.

I think the best advice I can give is to please think before you post. Ask yourself, how is the person this is addressed to going to perceive what I am writing? Is it ambiguous or likely to be misunderstood? Is there a better way to say it so that my purpose is clearer? Even though I ask myself these questions all the time I still get it wrong on occasion. It is easy to misinterpret what someone is saying. The written word can be ambiguous or misunderstood. Sometimes the misunderstanding is due to what is written, and other times it is in how it is interpreted by the person reading it. Sometimes it's a little of both. Just please give others the benefit of the doubt and put aside any preconceived notions. I don't see the downside in assuming that others have good intentions. You won't always be right, of course, but you'll spare yourself a lot of unnecessary conflict in the process.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*Portfolio*

Previous accumulated losses -2183.50
Losses from end June to now
SEN - 300
VTX - 300
EDE -300
AJM -120
Total accumulated Loss $ -3203.50

Closed trades 

SBM 1 $392
SBM 2  $94
CWC $2250

Open Profit as of 24/07
AHZ $528
AZM $750
VAH $129
MAH $396
EDE $1050

Total $5589
Less accumulated losses. -$3203.50
$2385.50 or +7.25% on Portfolio

*Objective.*

To demonstrate that with cutting losses and letting profits run
Particularly in the lower than 50c groups the large number of
small losses are often re couped very quickly. It is far more 
likely to see prices double in this lower priced stock area than
in stocks with higher prices. Its my view that if even small trends 
can trigger powerful gains out performing the index by a large margin
over a period of time.

*Practical application.*

I strongly agree that when offering a practical application of a method 
for public scrutiny it has to be verifiable ---where liquidity can be an issue
doubly so. I find little value in calling trades 
at the end of the day unless it is an EOD or EOW method. Manipulation can occur.
But if trading statements are going to be required---make it mandatory for
*ANYONE* who opens a thread showing entry/exit/stops etc. Not Just
Ducks.

*Personal opinion*

Those who do go to the time and effort to spend the hrs necessary to explain
a method to a group of faceless avatars --- should be supported. They have 
had the guts and generosity to sacrifice their time in the hope that both
they and those who have an interest will benefit.

*There are* some very intelligent guys here who are either Chartered Accountants/
Economists or using both Macro and Micro economics in their daily field of work. I enjoy 
reading their work. But I personally don't believe that the Joe Averages out there who don't have
Economic degrees or Mathematical Doctorates---need to have one to turn a profit.

Again personally I don't see any demonstration where the practical application of much
of that discussed can be used to create profit. I'm dumb I need step by step instruction once
over Year 11 standard. I know there are gems that could help me but I cant see them readily.
But I do see lots of conversations which just *seem* to be mental economic gymnastics.
Statements and theories that I cant certainly debate intelligently.

Frankly other than debt free the only real contributor in this thread has been Craft. 
I didn't expect a following while trading at a loss but did expect some sort of questioning
if there was an interest. Sure there are a few and I hope those who have followed now
see what I was doing (There is much more with regards to the patterns---why they failed
and why some didn't---including the commentary bar by bar.)
But all of this takes a great deal of time---time I don't have.
During the day it does interfere with my work---my out put is around 50%---for ever flicking
to charts and neglecting tenders/scheduling and generally the running of a Company.

That------*SKC is the primary reason* I don't seem to continue threads. My time is far more
valuable to the 20 faces who turn up to work than it is to the faceless Avatars here.
*I lose sight of this---my fault.*.

Finally Craft.
I personally have no desire to teach this stuff to anyone on a commercial basis. I don't have
an ulterior motive. I enjoy beating the odds---everyone does!


----------



## skc

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



Temporary said:


> This is craft – Happy journeys.




Craft, I'd send you a PM but I feel perhaps this has a slightly better (albeit still slim) chance of being read by you.

You can leave this forum, but you can't take away the posts and impressions you've made. 

You wanted to give something back because what the market has given you... You will never know how many people and their lives that you've inspired, educated and changed for the better, due to everything you've posted on this forum. From your first post to the last.

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Just noticed I didn't put A2M in my reconciliation.
Ill also finalise all trades open without adding any new ones.
At least then there is some form of finish to the concept


----------



## get better

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



skc said:


> You wanted to give something back because what the market has given you... You will never know how many people and their lives that you've inspired, educated and changed for the better, due to everything you've posted on this forum. From your first post to the last.




I'm one of these people that has learnt so much from ASF and everyone's posts. I still have a long way to go but I have also come a long way from knowing nothing a couple years back - all because of your kindness as well as others - providing valuable and free advice/insight. Heck, I'm still reading some of those ancient threads that are still very much applicable in current day (i.e. recently added techs potential BO trading thread to my to-read list once I get through a couple of other things). 

One day I hope that I can also share the knowledge I have gained from ASF and teach as much as I can (within reason).

Thanks craft for all your sage advice over the years (as well as all other long standing members).


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Fairly good day today-----adding approx. $2000 to the portfolio value.
Bringing the total return over approx. 2 months to a bit over.

 *13%*


----------



## kid hustlr

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I feel like I want to be long vol for any thread tech starts


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

House keeping


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> House keeping



Gee Tech it would be nice to take something out of A2M at this price as well as leave the door open for higher. You'e the expert though so see how they run.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Wysi.

There is always the temptation to take profit on spikes.
In many cases with good reason on stocks that rise vertically.

I look for 3 things after or during these rises to make a decision.

(1) Is there massive volume on the spike---like 5-20x average.
This generally means that sellers like the idea of getting out

ENE and AHZ are prime examples.
Ive really tightened on ENE and a little loser on AHZ.

(2) In that bar is there obvious weakness. Both show this.

(3) If I'm not taken out at the stops I expect an inside day (A2M)
which I look closely at volume and range---particularly to the high side.
A2M is displaying consolidation tendencies in the inside bar. Test of high and low expected---an aggressive trailing stop is around 72c---if it gets to these levels then Ill be seriously looking at getting out---speed in arriving there will influence my trade.

I'm seeing low volume (On the inside bar) so like the upside currently.

For management of a position I also want to be able to attempt to
determine.
(1) Is this displaying continuation patterns and Range Volume behaviour
OR
(2) Is this displaying Reversal behaviour
OR
(3) Is this displaying Consolidation behaviour.

My decisions are based around the above.
Hope this helps


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

EDE closed at .70


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Closed trade and perhaps a possible re entry.








There are a couple of others TPP---too illiquid
POK --- too volatile.

MAH raise stop to .078c


----------



## 5oclock

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Thanks for your efforts on this thread TECH, and glad that you take the time to do it.


----------



## myrtie100

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Wysi.
> 
> There is always the temptation to take profit on spikes.
> In many cases with good reason on stocks that rise vertically.
> 
> I look for 3 things after or during these rises to make a decision.
> 
> (1) Is there massive volume on the spike---like 5-20x average.
> This generally means that sellers like the idea of getting out
> 
> ENE and AHZ are prime examples.
> Ive really tightened on ENE and a little loser on AHZ.
> 
> (2) In that bar is there obvious weakness. Both show this.
> 
> (3) If I'm not taken out at the stops I expect an inside day (A2M)
> which I look closely at volume and range---particularly to the high side.
> A2M is displaying consolidation tendencies in the inside bar. Test of high and low expected---an aggressive trailing stop is around 72c---if it gets to these levels then Ill be seriously looking at getting out---speed in arriving there will influence my trade.
> 
> I'm seeing low volume (On the inside bar) so like the upside currently.
> 
> For management of a position I also want to be able to attempt to
> determine.
> (1) Is this displaying continuation patterns and Range Volume behaviour
> OR
> (2) Is this displaying Reversal behaviour
> OR
> (3) Is this displaying Consolidation behaviour.
> 
> My decisions are based around the above.
> Hope this helps




Thank you for this tech.
I've taken notes, and printed it out along with the charts.
I will definitely be referring back to them when I am faced with this situation!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Thanks 
Nice to see someone watching.

A2M struggling to move higher.
Stop at .74c if it is taken out will look
for re entry later.

SEN Opened.


----------



## hallph

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I'm sure many others are like me, quietly watching and trying to learn what we can. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Discretionary risk management skills. Thanks Tech/A.


----------



## PeterJ

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Tech
 i am also watching quietly,
learning every day
thanks for your efforts
Peter


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Some house keeping and some interesting prospects.

Had POK on my watch list at 7c (Not in these charts) Its still there! (On the watch list)


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

PEH open at .14c
PYL (MMJ) open at .46
A2M Closed at .74

Charts later.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Will do an end of month soon.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

July 2015

*Accumulated Losses* -$3203 

*Closed Trades --- Winning*

EDE $2400
A2M $ 825
SBM $ 392
SBM $  94
CWC $2250

Total $5961 Closed Profit

*Open Trades* 

VAH  - $  43
SEN  + $ 60
PEH  + $240
MAH + $627
AHZ + $429
MMJ + $250

Open Trade Profit $1563

Total Profit if all liquidated July $7524

Increase on initial capital ($30000)

$7524 - $3203 - Brokerage $216.

Total open and closed profit to the end of July: $4105 or 13.6%.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

A couple on the watch list.
The big triangle on NMT is
really a classic.


----------



## debtfree

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Tech/a: Thanks for the continued charts, setups and follow ups on these trades in this thread.

While I'm in here if you don't mind, I'll post in regards to the other thread, where you're speaking with Sam.
The analysis in those charts is like having a torch in the dark, appreciate your work and as you say, it might be beneficial for others to have it shown in the forum which it is for me as a starter. I always get something out your charts and analysis on them, so thanks once again.

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Missed a re entry on ENE.

AUQ triggered at .02
Chart later


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

House keeping


----------



## skc

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> *Accumulated Losses* -$3203
> 
> Total $5961 Closed Profit
> 
> Open Trade Profit $1563
> 
> Total Profit if all liquidated July $7524
> 
> Increase on initial capital ($30000)
> 
> *25%*




Profit = -$3203 + $5961 + $1563 = $4321. Or closer to 14.4%?

Also, is trading commission included?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



skc said:


> Profit = -$3203 + $5961 + $1563 = $4321. Or closer to 14.4%?
> 
> Also, is trading commission included?




Yeh it helps to deduct losses!!!

Trade cost is $6 in an out.

Thanks I'll take your post as corrected
Will update---correctly next month.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

MMJ (Chart labelled incorrectly MMY)
I have placed a stop at B/E
This has run in the opposite direction very hard.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

MMJ Stopped at B/E

Tonight's H/K




Had Joe fix my monthly record on post #157.
Thanks SKC


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> MMJ Stopped at B/E
> 
> Tonight's H/K
> 
> View attachment 63732
> 
> 
> Had Joe fix my monthly record on post #157.
> Thanks SKC




AUQ has the stop moved to B/E
its not clear on the chart above.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

NMT Triggered at .12c
Chart later.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Tonight's additions and adjustments


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Some charts of interest.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Half a position ($200 risk) SEH .097 (That's what it was at when I got back to the office. Already traded above the trigger.) I will look in the next few days to take a full position. Stop .089 Chart Later.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Tidy up tonight.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Charts of interest


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Looking at Topping up SEH if volume increases.
Pretty thin right now.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Saw MMJ
In at .375c
Chart tonight


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Bit of up dating just noticed I haven't done MMJ yet----coming

Have increased capital at risk on these trades where the buy and stop spread is wider than usual to $400-450


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*MMJ* and 2 on watchlist


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One closed trade today and two missed opportunities I had on watch list.
Too busy----


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

A brutal few days
Watching a couple leave with out us as well!




*Just looking back here is a few that got away!*


----------



## >Apocalypto<

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

SOR looks nice Tech!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

AWD opened


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Also IDT no chart shown just found it this morning.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Back in VTX


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Todays trades and some setups.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Tonight's clean up.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Charts Of Interest


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

1 trade and 3 prospects


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Todays stops and adjustments


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Couple of additions to the watch list


----------



## jancha

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Hi Tech Can you put TNG into that that mix?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One stopped trade and 2 new ones 





*TNG*


----------



## jancha

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Thanks Tech


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

This weekends interesting charts


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I believe penny stocks suffer the most from market downtrends but you are still trading them Tech?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Ah
At last someone has asked---or in your case made a statement.

While strong down trends let just about anything long
I have made a conscious decision to continue trading this portfolio.
Taking a few strategies into the trades.
Pete is taking the stance in his thread to try and avoid down trends.

In my thread I'm looking for a balance and that is very difficult to
Implement.
That balance is having a position size that can make an impact on profit
Even if only one of the trades flys.
In doing that when a trade flips straight away on purchse the portfolio
Gets hit hardest.
You'll note I attempt to cut the loss when price reverses really quickly.

See I can't tell you when a trend in an index is going to happen.
I can't even e sure when a stock is going to get up and rock and roll!

But I do know that when there is even a settling in the market it will take
Only a few rockets to really boost profit.

I want to be there when they happen.
If you have a look at those few spikes we have got they came out of no where
Sure there were reasons but if you weren't on them you'd have been too late.

I'd love to be trading this idea in a bull market --- it would be a lot more interesting
And all portfolios being demonstrated in various threads would be doing brilliantly.

I don't know about you but I think keeping in front in these difficult times is more
Interesting than floating boats in rising tides
Anyone an do that!


----------



## 5oclock

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Looks like the market will fall Monday too,but maybe some upside later in the week will give us plenty of Micro patterns TECH.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

From Friday


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Todays wash up


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

SOR re entered 16.5c
Also 
MNS .46c
EDE .075c


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Immediate weakness in EDE 
stop to B/E .075c


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Running Tight with some


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Punch drunk penny stock punting Tech?  Not a question by the way.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

A couple on the watchlist


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Tonight's up date


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



Wysiwyg said:


> Punch drunk penny stock punting Tech?  Not a question by the way.




Its management of these smalls in very difficult times.
I'm pretty happy with this months results considering the beating
most indexes and portfolios have taken.

Its a pity that the structure of my portfolio management is lost on you!

This is a constructive answer by the way---as the above wasn't a question (Of yours)----do you have any?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

August Wrap.

Closed losses.

SEN  -$180
PEH  -$120
MMJ  -B/E
AUQ  -B/E
SEH  -$200
SXT  -$300
MMJ  -$300
CM8  -$400
TAS  -$224
AWD  -$89
IDT  -$300
SOR  -$180

Total losses August $2,239
Brokerage $180 Includes all new trades.

Closed trades at a profit.

MAH  -$198
AHZ  -$330

Total Closed trade profit $528

Open Trades In Profit.

VAH  -$129
NMT  -$240
VTX   -$400
AQP  -$228
BDR  -Even
SOR  -$240
MNS  -$275
EDE   -$80
CVT  -$175

Total open profit. $1767.

Totals 
Accumulated losses. Last month $3203
                              This Month  $2239
Total Brokerage                             396

Total $5838

Profits

Closed Profits last month $5961
Closed Profits This month $528
Open Profits   This month $1767

Total $8256

+ less - = $2420

Return on Capital $30000

*8%*

Considering the beating the markets have taken in August I wasn't un happy with this months results.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One adjustment


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Its management of these smalls in very difficult times.
> I'm pretty happy with this months results considering the beating
> most indexes and portfolios have taken.
> 
> Its a pity that the structure of my portfolio management is lost on you!
> 
> This is a constructive answer by the way---as the above wasn't a question (Of yours)----do you have any?



Yes Tech/A. You're buy-stop versus at-market entry percentage? Are your stop loss raises to break even on specific criteria? Are you looking for an outlier and will you risk holding a pull back in price for the greater move?

I am risk off with pennies but may dabble.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

I buy most at market.
Some on buy stop
Never kept a record of those filled and those that I cancel

Stops are raised for a number of reasons.
Quick reversals on entry ring alarm bells .
High lows can also give rise to a shift.
Very quick rises in price can trigger a move to tightening
Lack of interest or very high volume into resistance another.

Yes you'll often get "Outlier" type moves in these types of stocks.
If things start moving in an orderly manner sure I'll hold through
Retracements.
I've kept all the closed charts and entries.
Only one is higher than when exited
All others are lower some massively.


----------



## notting

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Total Brokerage                             396
> 
> Total $5838
> 
> Total $8256
> 
> + less - = $2420
> 
> Return on Capital $30000
> 
> *8%*
> 
> Considering the beating the markets have taken in August I wasn't un happy with this months results.




Nor Should you be!  Considering you had no shorts and are trading 50 centers. That's a great result! Thank you for sharing it and please continue!


----------



## Boggo

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



notting said:


> Nor Should you be!  Considering you had no shorts and are trading 50 centers. That's a great result! Thank you for sharing it and please continue!




+ 1


----------



## pixel

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



notting said:


> Nor Should you be!  Considering you had no shorts and are trading 50 centers. That's a great result! Thank you for sharing it and please continue!




+2


----------



## 5oclock

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Thanks for finding the time to keep going with this thread TECH, great result! Please continue!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Sold VAH this morning at 45.5c
This stock has stagnated so moving it on.
(Now watch it fly!)


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Todays action.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One stop at B/E tonight.




One old prospect re emerging


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

2/9/15


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

One stopped today


----------



## PinguPingu

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Thoughts on PLS, Tech? Would it be considered a breakout from a range/accumulation phase?


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

*PLS*

Its a breakout from around 12c and a good one!

Don't know why I'm not getting it in searches!
But ill find out.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

5/9


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

7/9


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Entered MOZ at 2.8/2.9c
Entered PSY at 17c


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Added SBM see note


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

An interesting chart


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Will be watching PLS very carefully for a quick
Reversal from those taking profits.
Rare that a stock increases 50% in a session then does it again

Times like these you need Real time Data to maximize a spike type
Trade.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> Will be watching PLS very carefully for a quick
> Reversal from those taking profits.
> Rare that a stock increases 50% in a session then does it again
> 
> Times like these you need Real time Data to maximize a spike type
> Trade.



*
PSY*

Stop moved to .21


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> *
> PSY*
> 
> Stop moved to .21




Stopped.
Looking for strength above here 
May re enter but more likely wait
to see how much strength and interest.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Todays action.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Charts of interest


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Back in PSY at 22.5c
1/2 position. Risk $250


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Not a lot today.


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Smashed on TNG!


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

The whole Ide of this thread is t demonstrate that with smalls careful M/M can give yo every opportunity to be profitable even with lots of losses.

To make it a bit more interesting and giving me a larger universe than 80

Would anyone mind if I altered to *Daffy trades Micro Patterns under a $1*

I don't want to go higher as it defeats the purpose. No probs if your all happy with this.
(The two of you following).


----------



## barney

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*



tech/a said:


> .
> (The two of you following).





There's at least three Tech:

Your thread Tech.  I think while ever there are lessons to be shared no one will mind if its 10 cents or 10 dollars


----------



## PeterJ

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

four Tech
appreciate your efforts and
enjoying the thread
the fact you have continued during the market correction and not suffered $wise
has given me encouragement to keep doing what i am doing

Peter


----------



## ah13

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Five Tech

Much appreciated - looking forward to watching you trade within the larger universe.


----------



## Nortorious

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Six and take it where you want to tech/a


----------



## xr06t

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

+ another one here.

I am all for whatever you need to do to continue with the thread, i have found it very interesting and informative.

Thanks


----------



## Boggo

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

eight tech/a


----------



## myrtie100

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

Make that nine!
I appreciate your efforts too tech.


----------



## jloong

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

+1 enjoying the thread


----------



## tech/a

*Re: Daffy Trades Micro Patterns under 50c*

A few charts of interest


----------



## pixel

count me in too, t/a 
shouldn't be too far to the first score 

... and a $1 sounds fine to me.


----------



## tech/a

RFN took off without me/us

Never pulled back!

One chart of interest.


----------



## 5oclock

Great thread TECH , more people following than you think!


----------



## tech/a

Todays shuffling.


----------



## tech/a

Bought 10000 BNO chart later.


----------



## tech/a

One in One out.


----------



## tech/a

One of interest


----------



## Craton

:bekloppt: Another voyeur of sorts here. Watching, looking, seeing, learning. Interesting to note the BNO entry, one of my favs. Keep up the postings and at whatever price point you think fit t/a, thanks.


----------



## tech/a

*AMA* is in the group
Chart tonight


----------



## VSntchr

How about BGL tech.


----------



## tech/a

Busy day today.







The higher price stocks now mean we have to keep an eye on
the total capital we have to invest.

Total currently committed to trades including those above.
$22888 7 open trades.


V/S Ill have a look and place it on watch list.*BGL*


----------



## tech/a

*BGL*
While its OK I think there are a lot of great prospects
at the moment.

By the way there have been many charts I've had on watch and missed completely!
Just not being around a computer when they launch to see the alert come up.
I get back to my desk and there it is an 2 hrs ago!!

RFN
PLS
Of late.
Plenty more come up so no big deal.


----------



## tech/a

Cranked stop on SBM to 83c
If it trades above 87.5c (88c) then I will add to the position

Which ever comes first.


----------



## tech/a

Sold both positions in SBM at 85c
Updated chart over the weekend.
SBM is struggling to make new highs.
I'm of the opinion it will be a good reversion trade.


----------



## tech/a

Sold *SBM*
Bought *NWT*

Because I like to place the trade when I se strength rather than leave 
buy orders in the market I do miss quite a few good trades. Mainly because I'm busy doing something out of my office or away from my desk.

Thought Id post us some of my missed trades for 2 reasons.
Show I'm not just posting every trade as a winner (Mind you there are more losers than winners on this thread)
To show I'm human and you don't need to get every winner.











Pretty busy.


----------



## Wysiwyg

tech/a said:


> To show I'm human and you don't need to get every winner.



Any chance of posting those horizontal lines prior to break out?


----------



## tech/a

Wysiwyg said:


> Any chance of posting those horizontal lines prior to break out?




SOme I get prior to breakout and some breakout the day I see them
Some trades are taken the day or days after the breakout.Some as
You can see I never get on.
I don't post every chart in my watch list.


----------



## tech/a

Couple of stops and one buy


----------



## tech/a

Current trades and Watch list


----------



## tech/a

Nothing exciting today.

5 on watchlist


----------



## tech/a

Missed a couple of trades today.

Here is tonight's housekeeping.


----------



## tech/a

Tonight's Stuff


----------



## tech/a

Lots happening.


----------



## tech/a

MOZ bought 3.7/.38c


----------



## peter2

The charts are really hopping. You can't be getting much real work done.  
I could fill another portfolio with all the break-outs in the last few days.


----------



## tech/a

peter2 said:


> The charts are really hopping. You can't be getting much real work done.
> I could fill another portfolio with all the break-outs in the last few days.




You'd be surprised.
Delegation.
But I do miss a hell of a lot.


----------



## pixel

tech/a said:


> You'd be surprised.
> Delegation.
> But I do miss a hell of a lot.



Keep them coming, tech/a; your followers appreciate your expertise.
No strategy, no trader, can take advantage of every potential setup. There simply are too many at times.
(GXY, KDR, LOM ...)

But as long as a strategy, or a trader, find more winners than stop-outs, they're ahead of the game.


----------



## tech/a

Thanks pixel.

Update on a few.


----------



## tech/a

Watching RAP carefully due to announcement. 9.30am


----------



## tech/a

*RAP* trailing at .039


----------



## tech/a

tech/a said:


> *RAP* trailing at .039




Dropped back to .038 (40 min ago) as price hovering at .040
Want to be sure strength is there to continue holding


----------



## tech/a

Update


----------



## skyQuake

Enjoying the thread tech/a

Wondering if you intend to try catch the big trends or just happy to swing trade. 

For me, the best thing about some of these smaller co's is that runners pyramid themselves. (eg SBM,BAL,BKL)
One of the few advantages over trading futs imo...


----------



## tech/a

skyQuake said:


> Enjoying the thread tech/a
> 
> Wondering if you intend to try catch the big trends or just happy to swing trade.
> 
> For me, the best thing about some of these smaller co's is that runners pyramid themselves. (eg SBM,BAL,BKL)
> One of the few advantages over trading futs imo...




I guess I haven't disclosed much about why I do things in each trade.

Broadly----
The patterns are at best short term analysis so INITIALLY have short term time horizons
If price moves away quickly then I tighten stops on paper or in my thinking. Very quick spike like moves generally herald a just as quick turn around.
You'll probably have noted that (1) This gets me out early and I have missed larger moves (SBM) 
I have shown a few pyramid patterns which would be seen as continuation patterns that have failed very few have gone on with it at all.
 (2) What you don't see is the trades which I get out of --- with profit---which continue to fall like a rock.
I have kept a lot of these exited trades in a separate file and can post a few if interested.

For me its about a balance of Risk for Reward. In hind site it always seems that we could have done better--.

So I will keep attempting to get on that elusive pyramid ---- volatility has been both friend and foe.
 Just one makes a massive difference to the bottom line.


----------



## tech/a

Added EGH at .57c


----------



## tech/a

Sept Clean up.

*Sold at a loss.*

VTX - $50
BDR - $250
CVT - $175
MOZ - $280
TNG - $400
PSY - $42
PBG - $260
AGR - $350
AQP - $143
MLD - $235

*Open trades at a loss.*


TAM - $256
MOZ - $39

*B/E Trades *

NMT
SOR
MNS
EDE
BND

*Closed trades in Profit *

VAH + $86
PSY + $640
SBM + $667
RAP + $640

*Trades still open in profit*

AMA + $75
SBM + $1200
NMT + $240
RED + $70

*Brokerage *


41 @ $6 = $246

Total losses including brokerage $ 2987
Total Profit including open profit. $3618
Total profit as at 30/09 Past Profit $2420 + $631 = $3051

*Return on Capital* 

*10.1%*


----------



## Nortorious

Hi Tech/A and followers,

Great work keeping this thread going and always interested to see what activity is happening.

Here's a code to look up TNR, I think it might be worth looking at as a potential trade. 

Risk is probably higher than you would want it to be but I manage entry risk through position sizing (so as not to risk more than 3% total portfolio value on any one trade - noting this is larger than most traders who go with 1% or 2%... I'm still a small fry trying to grow though).

It appears to have a significant base to launch from and some pretty high volume in recent times starting the upwards trend (using 30 week wma to determine this).

Interested to hear if this showed up on your scans as a potential opportunity...

Disclosure: I bought into TNR this morning based on my analysis over the weekend. Also holding TAM which is being traded in this thread.


----------



## tech/a

Todays Ketchup




TNR----Yes I like it.
It didn't show up.


----------



## Nortorious

The scanning I do to pick up trade opportunities for four set ups:

1. Initial base breakout (long)
2. Continuation breakout (long)
3. Initial top breakdown (short)
4. Continuation breakdown (short)

I've entered in some coding for AmiBroker that allows me to scan the ASX for all stocks hitting 12 month high, or 12 month low setups (generally catches all of the above setups). The scan can be done on daily charts or weekly charts and it scans the whole market in about 15 seconds and provides a nice table of both short and long plays.

This has been a big innovation to my scanning method and automating things rather than doing it manually which would take hours on the weekend.

The results then allow me to do a deeper analysis of each individual chart to assess risk and reward.

If there's any sub $1 stocks that show-up that you haven't already covered, I'm happy to let you know about them but not sure they meet the "micro-pattern" criteria. Perhaps better for the momentum thread?


----------



## tech/a

Tonight 
1 addition/1 exit.





I find the volume on *TNR interesting*.
It is the highest on the charts history and for me that's 1985
below is a *monthly* chart which indicates a strong accumulation
over the past 8 mths. This should be interesting.


----------



## tech/a

A Stop
A Pyramid and a Buy


----------



## tech/a

Two stops.
Poor stop placement on poor patterns.
Well deserved loss.


----------



## tech/a

A few more
1 adjustment and 2 prospects.


----------



## tech/a

2 new buys RSG/SAR


----------



## tech/a

Sold SBM at $1.21.5c

Pivot Point reversal 
As I'm following this I will
look at re entry possibilities if they arise.


----------



## tech/a

Update 
2 buys 1 sell and a stop adjustment.


----------



## tech/a

SBM entered again $1.295


----------



## tech/a

1 re entry 
2 stops moved
1 lament on BKT


----------



## tech/a

Two adjustments 
Two Prospects


----------



## tech/a

SBM
Stop moved to $1.245


----------



## tech/a

Two stop moves and a new pyramid.

*SBM* stop moved to $1.295 B/E (No chart)


----------



## tech/a

Think its going to get busy
There seems to be an 

_*Awakening in Commodities *_ 








All prospects in a long list


----------



## tech/a

Luck prevails.

Got into the office at 10.30 to place sell order at 129.5c
on SBM and its been and gone.
Will place if it gets close or a down day close to the mark.


----------



## tech/a

3 stop moves 
1Stopped at B/E
1Buy

*RSG* is an add if the flag breaks up.


----------



## tech/a

2 stops taken out at B/E
One raised stop.
Missed* ISX*


----------



## tech/a

Prospects


----------



## tech/a

Positions opened in SMA and LYC.

SBM turned straight around and ISX just keeps going.
Such is trading!


----------



## peter2

Interesting: I notice the initial trade risk varies ($300 AMA, $350 MOZ, $400 RSG, $525 SBM). 

Is there a reason(s) for this? (fav patterns, fav stocks, fav sector, thin MD, easy/quick calculations, PhD position sizing model ?)


----------



## tech/a

peter2 said:


> Interesting: I notice the initial trade risk varies ($300 AMA, $350 MOZ, $400 RSG, $525 SBM).
> 
> Is there a reason(s) for this? (fav patterns, fav stocks, fav sector, thin MD, easy/quick calculations, PhD position sizing model ?)




A discretionary bias to a trade.
Nothing Scientific---could be argued its nothing rational.


----------



## tech/a

Sorry out last night 
3 new buys.
yesterday


----------



## tech/a

Charts of interest


----------



## tech/a

bought SXY .205


----------



## tech/a

Update


----------



## tech/a

Bought LSR .043


----------



## tech/a

One Buy
One stop adjustment
One Prospect


----------



## tech/a

2 Stopped will update tonight


----------



## tech/a

Update


----------



## tech/a

28/10 Charts of interest


----------



## tech/a

Quiet today


----------



## tech/a

*October*

*Losses*

BKT - $350
RMS - $250
TNR - $300
MOZ- $39

*B/E Trades*

NMT
RSG
RED (2)
DRM

*Open Losses*

RED (1) - $35
ARI - $263
SXY - $156
LSR - $39

Total losses $ $1432

*Closed profits*

SBM - $2437
LYC - $580
SBM - $25

*Open Profit*

TAM - $32
EGH - $200
AMA $675 / $225 
ASL - $124
SMA - $232
SAR - $142


*Total Profit October*

$4702

*Less Losses* $1432

*Profit* $3270
*Plus Carried over profit* $3057
*Total to date* $6327

Or  *+21%*


----------



## tech/a

OOps

*Less Brokerage* $144

Total Profit to the end of October
$6183

OR *20.6%
*


----------



## tech/a

One stop at B/E


----------



## skc

tech/a said:


> OR *20.6%
> *




Most impressive. Especially your ability to create profit out of thin air.



tech/a said:


> Sept Clean up.
> 
> Total losses including brokerage $ 2987
> *Total Profit including open profit. $3618*
> Total profit as at 30/09 Past Profit $2420 + $631 = $3051






tech/a said:


> *October*
> Total Profit October
> $4702
> Less Losses $1432
> Profit $3270
> *Plus Carried over profit* $3057
> Total to date $6327
> 
> Or  *+21%*




Your accountant seems to have taken the meaning of double entry accounting to a new height. In Sept he marked to market the open trades, and treated them as money in the bank. Then when you close the trade in Oct, they get counted again! Are you sure he didn't use to work for Enron?



tech/a said:


> OOps




And yes.... just in case you are wondering, your accountant did the same trick in the earlier months as well.


----------



## tech/a

*Yes you are correct.*

I'm done.

I don't have the time or inclination.
All the best to everyone.
Hope you all find financial freedom.

*Ducks left the building for good.*


----------



## trainspotter

Well that didn't end well at all.


----------



## Craton

Thanks your time anyway tech/a. Interesting to see the setups and outcomes. All the best mate.


----------



## myrtie100

Yes, thank you Tech/a.
This thread has taught me stacks and given me new ideas to explore.


----------



## notting

tech/a said:


> *Ducks left the building for good.*




Hey not so fast, it's only the beginning 

http://www.afr.com/markets/equity-markets/eight-investment-partners-bets-fear-to-greed-switch-will-buoy-small-caps-20151027-gkjgaw

She's not fat and she sings - 

Back to golf, I guess........


----------



## jloong

Thanks Tech for sharing. I'm sure many more do appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Grimmet

Another one here appreciative of your efforts, tech/a.


----------



## pixel

Add me to the list of appreciative readers.
.. but you knew that already.


----------



## skc

For the benefit of those following this thread... here's the actual record, marked to close today. 

Total profit = $2,503. Or *8.34% *on $30k starting capital.




*Some points about the performance:*
- Over the period of this journal, XAO is down 7.8%, XSO is down 6.0%. So the trades have beaten the indices handsomely. It wasn't a great period for long only trades.
- Prudent risk management is clearly demonstrated. Of the losing trades, average loss is $265 or <1% of starting capital.
- There is also evidence of skewing the P&L distribution in your favour. The 3 biggest wins accounted for ~$7k out of the total $12.75k in winning trades, with the max win being 9x the average loss.
- The average win / average loss = 2.3x is workable, but the journal suffered from a low win% of only 28% of all trades. 
- Much of the drawdown in the middle part of the journal occurred during August, which was an extremely volatile (and negative) period. Tech/a chose to keep trading in this period, presumably for continuity or demonstration purpose. Standing aside based on a macro market filter could have helped performance.
- Total commission paid = $912, vs a pre-commission profit of $3,415. Had you been using a more expensive broker paying $25 per trade, you would have paid $3,700 in commission and be in net loss. So minimising the commission drag is important.

*Key lessons *
- Luck will play a part in an approach like this. Whilst there are 74 trades, it is still a very small sample size. Take out just 1 of the 3 biggest wins (~$2400 mark) and the return is basically 0%. On the same token, getting another equal sized win would make the return a great looking 16% under 6 months. 
- I am unclear if an edge has been demonstrated thru these trades (due to the low win%, small sample size and market condition), but the idea of managing the risk and letting luck work it out can still potentially work.
- It's not an approach that you can bank on to make profits consistently in all market conditions. It is best used for those with a regular income and trying to earn that bit of extra by trading on the side, or as one strategy as a portfolio of strategies for a full time trader. It may be negative over 12 months or it may be up 60% in 3 months. 
- There were some discussions about whether these trades are actual trades (in full or in part) so slippage may or may not be included in these results. With stocks <$1, the spread is large in percentage terms (>1% on sub 10c stocks and up to 5% on a 10c stock). Contrast that with the weighted average movement captured of ~1.7%, so slippage absolutely matters. For example, you might have a signal to buy 12c breakout but by the time you trade you needed to cross to spread and buy 12.5c... you have just paid 4% more than what paper trading would have paid.
- Good record keeping is important if you want to take your trading to the next level. You need to see the areas you need to work on. E.g. plotting the equity curve will help you identify market conditions when the portfolio suffered drawdown.

So in summary, there is a lot to learn from just a small sample of trades. Take what is useful, note the potential and limitations, question what can be done better, and happy trading.



tech/a said:


> *Yes you are correct.*
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I don't have the time or inclination.
> All the best to everyone.
> Hope you all find financial freedom.
> 
> *Ducks left the building for good.*




I am baffled by your response...  I am assuming it was just an innocent error so I let you blame it on your accountant! But you have kept this thread going for a long time so one cannot expect much more. 

Thanks for your time and effort. I don't want to see it go to waste so I have taken the liberty to summarise and comment on the results. I'd encourage you to add / correct what I have missed.


----------



## Volume

So, SKC, I assume you will be giving us the benefit of your trading expertise by posting your trades from this point on?


----------



## VSntchr

Volume said:


> So, SKC, I assume you will be giving us the benefit of your trading expertise by posting your trades from this point on?




I think he's already given us his expertise with that last post. That is a better trade journal process than you'll find 99% of people doing with their own trading - let alone someone elses!


----------



## Ves

Volume said:


> So, SKC, I assume you will be giving us the benefit of your trading expertise by posting your trades from this point on?



Not sure your comment is fair.  :bad:

SKC is a prolific poster that often provides insightful comments in a wide variety of topics on the forum.

He's also pretty active in the pairs trading thread (he may have even started it in the first place).

Pretty good idea to check his post history (found on his profile).

For interests sake,  here's one of SKC's older journals (real-time):

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21005

I agree with him that good record keeping is important.   I kind of get sick of seeing all sorts of claims of fantastic returns and when someone else does the sums on the history provided it's a different story.


----------



## notting

Great analysis and points SKC.
Thanks for offering that up.
It's a pity pucker ran out of energy.
It was a good effort in volatile times.
But like you said trading with large volumes on these little babies in real life is not nearly so easy as you cannot often exerciser your full hand at the levels you plan to. So it's a little unrealistic and time consuming to get a return that would be worth the effort.


----------



## pixel

notting said:


> Great analysis and points SKC.
> Thanks for offering that up.
> It's a pity pucker ran out of energy.
> It was a good effort in volatile times.
> But like you said trading with large volumes on these little babies in real life is not nearly so easy as you cannot often exerciser your full hand at the levels you plan to. So it's a little unrealistic and time consuming to get a return that would be worth the effort.




I beg to differ, Notting;
If you can lay your hands on a copy of last weekend's SMH or West, check out Marcus Padley's column. He makes precisely the point that knowing how to pick microcaps gives the astute investor a distinct advantage.

Yes, it does take some work to beat the Market that way; that's why I, along with many fellow members, have appreciated tech/a's effort: Not only did he do the groundwork to identify possible entries, but he also spent a lot of extra time posting those suggestions. If some numbers didn't add up - *So What!* The value of his posts lies in the basic research and the extensive explanation how he set entry price, position size, and stops. 

The trades were still discretionary, meaning readers were free to apply their own margins. 
... and do their own sums.


----------



## notting

pixel said:


> I beg to differ, Notting;




Your not differing from me.
Padley isn't a trader and what he sais is true.  He's an investor meaning he will hold for far longer periods and hence getting in and out isn't such an issue and looking at the ones that traders find harder to flip is a good strategy.
And I agree there is plenty of value in Techa posts despite the profit probabilities.


----------



## Valued

This adds more confirmation to something I already suspected, pattern/breakout trading while likely profitable in the long run (if you do it on US stocks, since Australian commission will break you) is a very inconsistent earner, has severe drawdowns, and the rewards do not justify the risk when compared to the opportunity cost of other strategies. The problem with large drawdowns is that it may have an emotional impact and your trading suffers, causing further losses.

I understand if people don't want to become experts in macroeconomics, it's not for everyone. But I think you at least have to look at whether we are in a bull market or bear market. Trading a strategy that involves going long when the markets are tanking would seem poor. If you could perhaps have reliable reversal patterns and breakouts below support that can be traded, taking into account the primary trend of the market, maybe the strategy would have less drawdowns. I tend to think if the economy is doing poorly it is less likely there will be acquisitions so there are less chances of take overs in small stocks, so if the market is plummeting, even if it isn't being reflected in the small caps, the strategy may still fail.


----------



## CanOz

It is possible to manage the risk in such a way that you minimize losses even more during choppy and bear market regimes and maximize profits during bullish low vol regimes. An index filter incorporating a volatility measure would do it.....Trade a smaller position size, say .25 to .5% of risk capital in the former vs 1-2% in the latter...


----------



## Valued

Profitability may increase if trades are only done in sectors that are doing well/leading the economy as well. A small cap in a sector doing well is more likely to be taken over or do something productive then a small cap in a sector doing poorly. I don't know if this would be the time to try to trade a breakout in a small cap gold mining company, given that the price of gold is falling.

CanOz the problem though with using less risk on every trade is the strategy then also will likely suffer a poor return compared to other strategies that are more consistent and can use 1% or 2%. We just then get into an opportunity cost issue. If you are exposing yourself to a certain amount of risk because you're bullish you may not want to tie up the capital you're willing to devote to that in a small cap, hoping for a breakout, you could just buy index futures. This wouldn't give you the super high returns of a small cap breaking out successfully, but you could also take a larger position in an index than you would, so it's probably more consistent, with less drawdowns and the similar overall returns. I don't have proof of that though, but I suspect that would be the case.

I wonder if money would have been made shorting every trade in this thread, provided stop losses were set appropriately. If shorting every breakout would have made more money then that's really the nail in the coffin.


----------



## CanOz

Valued said:


> Profitability may increase if trades are only done in sectors that are doing well/leading the economy as well. A small cap in a sector doing well is more likely to be taken over or do something productive then a small cap in a sector doing poorly. I don't know if this would be the time to try to trade a breakout in a small cap gold mining company, given that the price of gold is falling.




Exactly, the US universe is big enough that you can apply your index and volatility filters to the sector indices and look to change your risk allocation accordingly.


----------



## pixel

Valued said:


> I wonder if money would have been made shorting every trade in this thread, provided stop losses were set appropriately. If shorting every breakout would have made more money then that's really the nail in the coffin.



I doubt that Daffy started this topic as a Holy Grail or pretense to Get Rich Quick. I simply interpreted it as tech/a generously sharing his thoughts on one particular technique to successfully trade some micro caps.

I'd be equally interested in your suggestion to short those patterns. Maybe a great idea for a new thread:
*"Valued Shorts Breakouts of Microcaps" *


----------



## Trembling Hand

pixel said:


> I'd be equally interested in your suggestion to short those patterns. Maybe a great idea for a new thread:
> *"Valued Shorts Breakouts of Microcaps" *




These stocks are mostly not short-able - especially to the retail trader.


----------



## Valued

pixel said:


> I doubt that Daffy started this topic as a Holy Grail or pretense to Get Rich Quick. I simply interpreted it as tech/a generously sharing his thoughts on one particular technique to successfully trade some micro caps.
> 
> I'd be equally interested in your suggestion to short those patterns. Maybe a great idea for a new thread:
> *"Valued Shorts Breakouts of Microcaps" *




It may work because it would just be a mean regression strategy in a trading range and you cover if it breaks out. However, if it does work, while the win rate would be high, any losses would be large relative to wins. It would be more consistent though. 

I am not willing to try it with my own money though. It's too risky, I don't know if it will work, and I dislike trading in individual stocks.

Edit: and TH raises a good point, you can't just short some of these.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Valued said:


> It may work because it would just be a mean regression strategy in a trading range and you cover if it breaks out. However, if it does work, while the win rate would be high, any losses would be large relative to wins. It would be more consistent though.




It is not too hard to imagine that you would get run over big time being short a small cap portfolio if any bullish periods did turn up. It only looks like a short set up because during the middle of the trades Tech hit a market not suited to this method. It's a shame he didn't get a period where it suited long small caps(hasn't been one since 2006!). 

But in any case the thread was always about managing trades and application of a method rather than the next making of an internet Hero. You would have to give Tech a 9 outta 10 as far as the original aims of the thread.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

I think everyone should be thanking *skc *for the professional and honest breakdown and summary of the journal.  

In trading, honesty with one's process and outcome is absolutely essential.  Honesty with one's emotions is the holy grail (IMO - many will object to that).


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Tech, 

I think that pattern breakout strategies are extremely hard to make profitable.  What about looking at some other methods of introducing profit?  I've heard many successful traders say that entries are of very little importance.  And I know from my own testing that the small end of town is simply impossible to systematize.

Maybe take the same trade list and try pyramiding in, dynamic position sizing.  Use the same entries as you took, but play with the size and exits.  Or just forget about sub $1 stocks and do the same on bigger and more liquid stocks?

There could be money hiding in that trade list.  Don't let the work go to waste.


----------



## pixel

Trembling Hand said:


> But in any case the thread was always about managing trades and application of a method rather than the next making of an internet Hero. You would have to give Tech a 9 outta 10 as far as the original aims of the thread.




That was my main point, TH and Valued;
Great that we have consensus on this. And if "Valued's Shorts" had ever come off the ground, the limits of that method would soon have become evident too.


----------



## Valued

Lol, I am not sure how I feel about it being suggested though that I lose all my money on stupid trades and start a thread for everyone to watch though. I like my money, I think I will keep it

I was just taking a guess that perhaps shorting every pattern here would be profitable (but obviously market conditions were a factor in this sample) It doesn't mean I am going to go and start doing it with real money! If I say "I guess" or "I wonder" it means I am not actually going to do it. If I say something more specific like "I am bullish on the USD" then I almost always would have a position in some form that would have exposure to that view. In this example it may take a number of forms, so I would class being short on a basket of commodities as exposure to a bullish USD, without perhaps actually taking a direct position in the forex market.


----------



## Volume

I am sorry, but I can't take this seriously...your suggested link to SKC's thread tells me the proposed trades were just that - proposals - not actual trades (as he inferred in one post).  At least Tech/a was actually making real trades and for that he gains my respect and appreciation.  It is such a shame to see a REAL trader vilified.  Over to the new experts to convey their trades for all to see and follow...


----------



## Trembling Hand

Volume said:


> I am sorry, but I can't take this seriously...your suggested link to SKC's thread tells me the proposed trades were just that - proposals - not actual trades (as he inferred in one post).  At least Tech/a was actually making real trades and for that he gains my respect and appreciation.  It is such a shame to see a REAL trader vilified.  Over to the new experts to convey their trades for all to see and follow...




Yeah its a shame because it is rare that anyone puts together any meaningful amount of trades to track like Tech has here. And its always interesting how everyone waits in the wings till the end and then adds their  on what the poster did wrong.

But SKC has certainly put up more than his fair share of trades and info.


----------



## pixel

Volume said:


> I am sorry, but I can't take this seriously...your suggested link to SKC's thread tells me the proposed trades were just that - proposals - not actual trades (as he inferred in one post).  At least Tech/a was actually making real trades and for that *he gains my respect and appreciation*.  It is such a shame to see a REAL trader vilified.  Over to the new experts to convey their trades for all to see and follow...




hear hear!


----------



## Joe Blow

Many times I think these kind of situations are the result of miscommunication and/or misunderstanding. Tone is often hard to convey in writing and it is easy to misinterpret what someone is trying to say.

It's a shame to see good threads like this die because of a disagreement or misunderstanding.

Hopefully this is not the end of this thread but just a hiatus.


----------



## fraa

I am a noob but I honestly doesnt understand this.

Regardless of the details of his trades (I have not followed this thread), tech/a is not trying to sell anything (unlike that FX guy that got run off a while back) and anyone with a brain knows you take everything on the internet with a grain of salt, especially related to money. If the numbers dont add up, then just drop a note and move on - no point waging online battles it just wastes time.


----------



## craft

tech/a said:


> *Yes you are correct.*
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I don't have the time or inclination.
> All the best to everyone.
> Hope you all find financial freedom.
> 
> *Ducks left the building for good.*





That's not a rational response for a genuine mistake when somebody points out that the numbers don't add up. SKC should not be held accountable for TECH/a's reaction.



Volume said:


> So, SKC, I assume you will be *giving us the benefit of your trading expertise *by posting your trades from this point on?




Look at the trade analysis - THAT is a valuable contribution of how somebody that actually trades for a living goes about their work.



pixel said:


> If some numbers didn't add up - *So What!*




Seriously?  Reality in the market I suggest would beg to differ.



Gringotts Bank said:


> I think everyone should be thanking *skc *for the professional and honest breakdown and summary of the journal.
> 
> In trading, honesty with one's process and outcome is absolutely essential.




I second that.



Volume said:


> I am sorry, but I can't take this seriously...your suggested link to SKC's thread tells me the proposed trades were just that - proposals - not actual trades (as he inferred in one post).  *At least Tech/a was actually making real trades *and for that he gains my respect and appreciation.  It is such a shame to see a REAL trader vilified.  Over to the new experts to convey their trades for all to see and follow...




Was he actually trading it? 

Who vilified Tech? Is pointing out the numbers don't add up vilification? 

Nobody drove tech away or rubbished his thread - they just pointed out a fact - Tech *chose* to leave again.


If vilification is going on here it is of SKC - Tech storms off and the person asking a legitimate question gets reamed by the followers. This seems to be a repeating Modus operandi.


fraa said:


> I am a noob but I honestly doesnt understand this.
> 
> If the numbers dont add up, then just drop a note and move on




Isn't that what was done - even joked it was the accountant stuff up. We could have had "Thanks I'll get it corrected." But that's not the response that was chosen.


----------



## Valued

I don't think anyone is upset at tech/a at all. Everyone seems appreciative of the trades he has shared. We are now just discussing the results of this trading style in an objective fashion.

I don't think any objection or an offence can be taken simply because of a suggestion that money may have been made if every setup here was short. It would actually just confirm that strategies are market condition dependent and also that money management and trade management is of vital importance. No objection can also be taken on the basis that I nor anyone else took a short trade on every one of these stocks, since the observation came out of the end results so the opportunity is now gone and most of the stocks in this thread are not able to be shorted, making it a hypothetical scenario. The temptation here is then to say "well if it is hypothetical, why talk about it, it makes no difference". However, this is very far from the truth. Hypothetical are used all the time to increase intuitive understanding. In complex games, this is the only way game theory can be applied, to use very simplified models that are far from the real world. Macroeconomic models are based on simplified versions of the economy and are in essence all hypothetical. However, they give us an insight into how the real world may react to our actions.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Valued said:


> ...most of the stocks in this thread are not able to be shorted, making it a hypothetical scenario.




System makers will know that there is a huge and reliable edge in shorting small stocks, especially after a big day.  The resultant equity curve is a very steep and straight 45 degree line.  But no point even mentioning it, because it's not tradable.  If it was tradable, then of course much of that edge would disappear.

The same systems applied to shortable small stocks has no edge.  I've tested it.


----------



## sinner

I think the input from skc is amongst the most important in the thread, especially after having read this book review yesterday.

http://gestaltu.com/2015/10/diy-financial-advisor.html



> For every investment strategy that needs to be assessed, the FACTS framework (Fees, Access, Complexity, Taxes, and Search) can be employed to clarify important considerations for the prospective investor.




No FACTS type analysis was completed on this strategy until skc rolled around, and we are still missing an analysis of post tax, i.e. holding times < 12 months for unincorporated traders and resulting impact from CGT.



craft said:


> Isn't that what was done - even joked it was the accountant stuff up. We could have had "Thanks I'll get it corrected." But that's not the response that was chosen.




What was done is less confusing to understand from this perspective 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allegory_of_the_Cave#Return_to_the_cave


----------



## Volume

Thanks for you opinions, Craft et al.
This thread reminds me why I never enter forums of this kind.  I was introduced to this thread by a fellow trader kind enough to suggest I take a look, as the trading style is right up my ally.  Charting, pattern recognition, risk management and all in the section of the market I prefer, was a breath of fresh air.  I logged in every day for an update and was pleasantly surprised to find a trader using similar methods to my own.  I was not concerned about his profits or losses, but I was very interested in his methods.  Profits, or stops, follow a good trading plan and Tech/a was kind enough to give us a snapshot of his trading plan on each chart.  Also a great learning tool for all traders, not just beginners.  That is all is was, as far as I could see - a quick view of Tech/a's trades.  Trading doesn't allow time to expand on every option, as you all well know being traders of obvious merit.  Thankfully or not, the market is about as interesting as some of these messages today, so I can vent my spleen by saying I am happy to join Tech/a and never return.  Happy trading everyone.


----------



## CanOz

> I am happy to join Tech/a and never return. Happy trading everyone.




See ya later....the great thing about this forum is the thirst for facts and the intolerance for anecdotal evidence. If you don't like then join the plethora of dodgy forums...

SKC, thank you for your contributions, truly valuable.

Tech, i know you're reading this. Your reaction was really overblown and you could have been a little more manly about it, frankly speaking. If someone came to you with your facts as they were you would have likely done the same thing, i know plenty that would have done the same.

Man up, take it and move on.

SKC is a professional equities trader. His analysis of Tech's system would have been done in the same manner that he and likely his firm would analyze his performance. Its a great insight into the workings of a real trader and firm.

CanOz


----------



## notting

We should also remember that Tech\a was also very strict and quick to jump on anyone spinning BS.
Just a bit of hurt pride.
He'll be back!


----------



## trainspotter

Over 25,000 views and 354 comments would put this thread up in the most popular on the ASF boards.

My views on trading have been well picked over but I don't make it a living nor do I profess to being a skilled trader such as Tech/a has evidenced time and time again. His analysis and understanding has made my trading strategies more successful than my previous attempts. And I thank him for that.

SKF is of the same ilk as Tech/a and I have learned many skills and read as to WHY this or that has happened from what he has posted. As it is his profession he certainly knows his **** and I thank him for that as well.

SKF gave Tech/a an out by calling the accountant to task. Nothing more and nothing less. It was taken to task by the reciprocant and I am sure no malice was meant by the accounting jibe.

As for me I would rather The Duck on the boards JMHO


----------



## Wysiwyg

sinner said:


> No FACTS type analysis was completed on this strategy until skc rolled around, and we are still missing an analysis of post tax, i.e. holding times < 12 months for unincorporated traders and resulting impact from CGT.



I doubt the uninitiated would consider the actual return. The time taken to trade like this is demanding (stressful?). Low brokerage is a must with frequent buying and selling. The discretionary aspect of selling makes this trading approach extremely skill based. As many should know, the trick is in the trade exit.


----------



## DeepState

Successful investment could be regarded as a competition to find the truth of a situation and benefit from this knowledge ahead of the discovery by others.  When a greater truth is identified, it is usually a cause for satisfaction.

By contrast, fiction is an abstraction from reality.  A story is spoiled if too close to the truth.  We enjoy the willing suspense of truth in pursuit of escapist fantasy.  We generally hate it when the plotline is given away.  Imagine being told that James Bond really can't shoot that well and is more interested in dialog on ASF than rooting the next Bond Girl [a problem I face with annoying regularity, admittedly].

It is interesting how participants are reacting to the release of truth which, at least to this point, has not been contested.  The calculation errors were egregious.  If an oversight, the goggles must have been rather thick. It is not the first time.

Once again SKC has pulled out the black flag:




Seekers of truth would feel better off for having a useful data point.  Seekers of fantasy would feel cheated and shoot the messenger as a spoiler in a cinema.

SKC has found that the Duck made money but it wasn't statistically significant.  Like 95% of attempts that could be made.  Importantly, he has found that the figures produced and reported were compiled inaccurately from the stated data.  Shadenfreude? Analytical report?  Enforcer of truth? 


Will, the Duck be back?  Based on past patterns, I see support for a binary outcome of at least one post to collect against Rainman or otherwise explain why it didn't matter [GMA-AU].  Of the strength of support:



tech/a said:


> I'm certain




I am surprised that these 'oversights' keep happening when it is evident there are people out there following the calls very closely* and *examining whether the set-ups and discretions really did work. Typically, these people pack heat.  They would have no problem if the claims were accurate or if the whole thing were clearly labelled a fiction in the first place...or it is identified when it moved from fact to fiction.

Whatever it is you are producing, there is clearly demand for your product and a desire to supply into this.  An 11 year, 16k post, identity will be too powerful to release. Too much has been invested and the loss will not be taken. See you soon.


----------



## trainspotter

DeepState said:


> Successful investment could be regarded as a competition to find the truth of a situation and benefit from this knowledge ahead of the discovery by others.  When a greater truth is identified, it is usually a cause for satisfaction.
> 
> By contrast, fiction is an abstraction from reality.  A story is spoiled if too close to the truth.  We enjoy the willing suspense of truth in pursuit of escapist fantasy.  We generally hate it when the plotline is given away.  Imagine being told that James Bond really can't shoot that well and is more interested in dialog on ASF than rooting the next Bond Girl [a problem I face with annoying regularity, admittedly].
> 
> It is interesting how participants are reacting to the release of truth which, at least to this point, has not been contested.  The calculation errors were egregious.  If an oversight, the goggles must have been rather thick. It is not the first time.
> 
> Once again SKC has pulled out the black flag:
> 
> Seekers of truth would feel better off for having a useful data point.  Seekers of fantasy would feel cheated and shoot the messenger as a spoiler in a cinema.
> 
> SKC has found that the Duck made money but it wasn't statistically significant.  Like 95% of attempts that could be made.  Importantly, he has found that the figures produced and reported were compiled inaccurately from the stated data.  Shadenfreude? Analytical report?  Enforcer of truth?




You spelt dialogue wrong, for mine the Duck has earned his dues ... I am not seeking a fantasy. I am contributing to keep ASF strong. 

Like most posts on here and any other forum you wish to name most of it is BS and then some. I have studied and participated in some of the most expensive selling Brooohaha techniques available to man. I take what I want from them that works for me and leave the rest behind. Out of all the BS that gets online only 1% is the truth IMO. 

Tomorrow I will be an astronaut and make magnificent claims but unfortunately I will be a poor dirt merchant (land developer)  that owns a pearl farm that dabbles in shares occasionally. 

By the way Daniel Craig (James Bond) did not pass his gun test in Skyfall


----------



## skc

So many posts... I won't respond to each individually but allow me to clarify a few points using DeepState's post.



DeepState said:


> It is interesting how participants are reacting to the release of truth which, at least to this point, has not been contested.  The calculation errors were egregious.  If an oversight, the goggles must have been rather thick. It is not the first time.
> 
> Once again SKC has pulled out the black flag:




Nice T-shirt but that was not the message I was trying to send. It is clear to me that it was a simple tally error that happened mostly because Tech/a is doing a monthly P&L on a public forum thread. Tech/a wanted to show the state of play at the end of a month, so it makes sense to include the open P&L. He made the mistake of adding the previous month's open P&L again the following month. This was not pick up by anyone in the first few months because the open P&L were insignificant in the early goings. But then the differences started to add up as open profit numbers were larger in the last 2 months. 

Was the error careless and slightly embarrassing? Yes. 
Was Tech/a trying to cheat everybody? No. He listed every trade on his monthly summary and anyone following the thread can check for themselves. 

Indeed, I pointed out another tally error a few months back. Tech/a acknowledged the error, made the correction, and the thread continued. So as I say, I am baffled as to why Tech/a would respond in a completely different manner. 


tech/a said:


> Yeh it helps to deduct losses!!!
> 
> Trade cost is $6 in an out.
> 
> Thanks I'll take your post as corrected
> Will update---correctly next month.




The truth is, whether the trades returned 5% or 35% over this period is neither here nor there. The nature of this strategy is that one or two good wins will move the results greatly. The actual number is not important... but having it correctly calculated is (at a minimum for tax purpose!). 

And to anyone who seems to be upset with me for Tech/a's reaction... WTF?


----------



## DeepState

trainspotter said:


> 1. You spelt dialogue wrong,
> 
> 2. By the way Daniel Craig (James Bond) did not pass his gun test in Skyfall
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 64922
> 
> 
> 4. only 1% is the truth IMO




1. I had to check in case I too had to apologise for an accounting error.  Apparently it depends on whether you favour the traditional English spelling or the American upstart spelling.

2. Mummy (Mommy?) was very bad. 

3. Get back on-line Duck.  Who gives  But if you write like you take yourself seriously expect to be questioned seriously.  You are currently on the receiving end of what you dish out.  Like it? This is a discussion site with at least some concrete content after all.  

4. In relation to keeping ASF strong, I would have thought that an investment site which ostensibly caters to investors would benefit from efforts to lift the quality of what is posted rather than condones, or otherwise leaves unchecked, total BS (oversights?) posing as an education in exceptionally profitable trading. We need the Ducks to put up ideas and try things.  We learn even from failure. We also need the SKCs to maintain truth in advertising.


----------



## Valued

And we need the Deepstates to make team t shirts for us all to wear.


----------



## Porper

skc said:


> The truth is, whether the trades returned 5% or 35% over this period is neither here nor there. The nature of this strategy is that one or two good wins will move the results greatly. The actual number is not important... but having it correctly calculated is (at a minimum for tax purpose!).




Totally agree. The profitability couldn't be properly accessed anyway. 

 As Tech often states...unless trades are done live or verified they mean nothing. I don't believe he ever intended to concentrate on profits/losses looking at the the way he was posting the trades. It was all about the patterns and setups; Buy triggers, Initial stops, adjustments of trailing stops and targets etc. 

 It was a good learning curve for newbies and even more advanced traders looking for a different strategy. In hindsight maybe the profit factor should have been omitted.


----------



## notting

trainspotter said:


> SKF gave Tech/a an out by calling the accountant to task.




Yeah.  What Tech/a should have done was say "look, I'm sorry.  I was so busy running my multi million dollar steel business that I only had time to post the setups.  It was actually my wife doing the accounting."


----------



## trainspotter

Bring back the duck !


----------



## cynic

trainspotter said:


> Bring back the duck !
> 
> View attachment 65058




Hear hear!


----------



## Newt

I'm guilty of regularly stopping by but not really thanking Tech/a until now.  Not currently a trading universe or style in my grab-bag, but greatly appreciated the insights.  Any trader not willing to keep learning may as well cash up and stop all together. 

skc, really appreciated your write up of the trades and equity curve interpretation.  Tech/a and many others have preached on how critical good risk/reward management is.  IMHO the easily assimilated but detailed summaries you (but also peter2 in his threads) provide are INVALUABLE.  I'm a spreadsheet nerd with the best of 'em, but always learn from what parameters others are monitoring and trying to optimise.

Hope tech/a returns at some point to kindred trading spirits here.  In the meanwhile quite entitled to a break for a while.  Perhaps some Christmas forgiveness might set in next month....


----------



## trainspotter

Perhaps some Christmas cheer might bring back the Duck !!


----------



## myrtie100




----------



## Craton

tech/a said:


> *Yes you are correct.*
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I don't have the time or inclination.
> All the best to everyone.
> Hope you all find financial freedom.
> 
> *Ducks left the building for good.*




Perhaps the "accountant" errors hint to an underlying health condition?

Me thinks his time and inclination statement may be a tad more cryptic than it first appears.

I sincerely hope all is well with tech/a because I find it hard to believe that ledger errors have caused him to leave, and leave for good. To me the Duck came across far more resilient than that and his ego wasn't easily bruised.

Certainly miss his input here.


----------



## notting

Here ya go.

http://www.online-calculator.com/

It's safe now


----------



## trainspotter

notting said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.online-calculator.com/
> 
> It's safe now




Ohhhhhhhhhhh the irony ..........


----------



## trainspotter

Where is the Duck?




Bring back the Duck !!


----------



## cynic

Might be worried about copping another plucking given that we're coming into thanksgiving and some traders are unable to differentiate between turkeys and ducks.

Please come back Daffy!

 I am certain that I am not alone in missing your presence on this forum.

It's all that I want for Christmas this year! Don't let Santa disappoint me!


----------



## pixel

cynic said:


> Might be worried about copping another plucking given that we're coming into thanksgiving and some traders are unable to differentiate between turkeys and ducks.
> 
> Please come back Daffy!
> 
> I am certain that I am not alone in missing your presence on this forum.
> 
> It's all that I want for Christmas this year! Don't let Santa disappoint me!




I so second that: *Please come back, Duffy *


----------



## notting

I like the duck and think his insights are useful and like it when he pulls me up on something to have a closer look.

I'm just wondering did any of you calling for his return make any money out of anything he posted up?


----------



## pixel

notting said:


> I'm just wondering did any of you calling for his return make any money out of anything he posted up?




Yes, I did.
and I know of some lurkers that did too - without joining the discussion.


----------



## trainspotter

BRING BACK THE DUCK NOW !!




He definitely taught me a lot more about trading for sure.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

notting said:


> I like the duck and think his insights are useful and like it when he pulls me up on something to have a closer look.
> 
> I'm just wondering did any of you calling for his return make any money out of anything he posted up?





I know what you're saying but forums have other functions which are more important than profit.  People like to see a familiar person posting regularly.  Gives a sense of contuinuity and I guess comfort also.  I'd be happy to see him back posting.  It would be nice to be wanted to that degree!

I'm considering starting a long thread and then storming out mid way.  Would be nice to have people say "come back GB!!!".  When I had a break recently (12 months or so), only one person said it was nice to see me back!  Devastated!


----------



## trainspotter

You had a break? 

The Duck not only posted about trading but also spread his dry wit across many threads and I for one liked it 

I also miss robots and medicowallet (both at different ends of the spectrum) but that's the kinda guy I am :bonk:


----------



## Gringotts Bank

trainspotter said:


> You had a break?




That's just typical.

I'm out of here.  Goodbye ASF.  Thanks for *nothing *everyone.  I'm done.


----------



## trainspotter

Yeah well let's hope it is only temporary ....




There are quite a few that do not post here any more that I miss their insights and opines. Where is Garpal Gumnut?

There are also quite a few that I do not miss as well


----------



## trainspotter

Gringotts Bank said:


> That's just typical.
> 
> I'm out of here.  Goodbye ASF.  Thanks for *nothing *everyone.  I'm done.




Settle down GB ... I had a break at the same time as well and did not KNOW you had gone !!


----------



## Gringotts Bank

If you're that enamoured with tech, you'd know he has stormed out many, many times before and returned soon after!!  Sometimes it takes a few months, but he'll be back!

Forums need personalities.  The return is building to be bigger than John Farnham.  My only gripe was that I don't have that same popularity.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

trainspotter said:


> Settle down GB ... I had a break at the same time as well and did not KNOW you had gone !!




Sorry mate, I'm just joking.  'Avin a laff.  

One of the difficulties of online communications.  I should have used a  emoticon.


----------



## trainspotter

That would have helped   :321:


----------



## trainspotter

*Where is the Duck????*


----------



## Gringotts Bank

You could possibly get his email from Joe or Nick Radge if you wanna say g'day.

His name is John, of Trend Trader fame.


----------



## trainspotter

Gringotts Bank said:


> You could possibly get his email from Joe or Nick Radge if you wanna say g'day.
> 
> His name is John, of Trend Trader fame.




Thanks GB ... will follow that angle


----------



## notting

In order to make up for the empty nest, I thought I would continue this thread with my first training video.

This, of course, is *'something I have been doing for years.' * Which now I have decided to share with you all because it's Christmas.:xmastree:

Due to the fact that I use an intuitive method, I can't draw charts or use sophisticated logarithms and profitability probability matched to administrative (boards, central banks, governments, cartels) that mark turning  points along with crowd behavior.  It would be best just just to leave the camera on so you can watch me trade. 

Thanks for following and don't bother with all the gush until you are a billionaire.  I'm not seeking friends. 

corn: Lights please  -


----------



## PennD

Thanks for sharing... i will work on this method, over time of coarse. as your ability to be in the moment is truley perfected to an art form.. it wont come easy i know... Hopefully one day i will "get it"
Merry Christmas


----------



## notting

Yeah thanks, bit of a fluky first day.  Don't expect it to be that good everytime.
Merry Christmas.


----------

